# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مجلة ام الحضارات " العدد الثالث "

## ابن طيبة

مجلة ام الحضارات العدد الثالث

كلمة العدد
صورة العدد
هيرودوت كان مخدوعا
قضية نسب الفاطميين
زيارة لاقدم مركب عثر عليه الانسان


*35 قرنا و اللصوص تتعقب هذا الملك
التاريخ الاسود للجهادية في مصر
مصر قبيل الفتح العربي (موجز تاريخ القبط)
قضية نسب الفاطميين
محاكم التفتيش*

*شكر خاص
 للاخت الفاضلة loly_hعلي مجهودها الرائع في تصميم المجلة لتخرج بمثل هذا المظهر المشرف*



*الاعداد السابقة
بناءا علي اقتراح ابن رشد

مجلة ام الحضارات العدد الاول 

مجلة ام الحضارات ..العدد الثاني*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كلمة العدد*



*أول انقلاب طبقي في تاريخ العالم*



*حين أعلن المؤرخ البريطاني ارنولد توينبي أن الحضارة المصرية  القديمة بلغت أقصي ذراها في عصر الدولة القديمة كان يؤكد حقيقة أن الشعب المصري الذي صنع هذه الحضارة كان علي استعداد لبذل كل جهد ممكن مادام يشعر بان ملوكه و حكامه يقيمون العدل و يحققون له الحماية و الخير
•	و عندما يشعر الشعب بان ملوكه ضعاف متخاذلون و ليسوا آلهة و لا أبناء آلهة كما يزعمون و أن هؤلاء الملوك قد وقعوا تحت سيطرة حكام الأقاليم و كبار رجال الدولة و كبار الموظفين الذين أشاعوا الظلم و نهبوا الشعب عن طريق الضرائب الباهظة و مارسوا الكبر و الغطرسة و الطغيان ... عندئذ هب الشعب لينتقم من الجميع و حدثت الانتفاضة المدمرة الأولي.... الثورة الأولي في تاريخ البشرية.... التي اكتسحت في طريقها كل شيء علي النحو الذي قراناه في كتب التاريخ و أدي إلي سقوط الدولة القديمة في نهاية عصر الأسرة السادسة عام 2140 ق م 
•	و يقول بعض المؤرخين أن الثورة التي قام بها الشعب المصري في ذلك الزمن تعتبر بكل المعايير السياسية و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية أو انقلاب طبقي في تاريخ العالم حيث فرضت طبقة الفقراء المعدومين دكتاتوريتها و تسيدت علي طبقات الشعب الاخري و خاصة طبقة الأغنياء لقد تم استبدال في التسكين الطبقي حيث حل الفقراء محل الأغنياء و حل الأغنياء محل الفقراء و المعدمين علي النحو الذي تشهد به بردية ليدن المنسوبة إلي الحكيم المصري  " ايب ور " التي  تقول في تلك الفقرات التي انتقيناها من نص البردية : 
" أصبح الفقراء يمتلكون أشياء جميلة و أصبح العظماء في حالة يرثي لها... لقد حل الحزن في قلوب أصحاب الأصل الرفيع ... أما الفقراء فقد امتلئوا سرورقبورهم.قد دمرت قصور الملوك و نهبت قبورهم... و أصبح الحكام جياعا يعيشون في بؤس ... و قضاة البلاد طردوا من بيوت العدل .... و الذين كانوا يرتدون الكتان الجميل أصبحوا يضربون... و أصبحت كل بلدة تقول : هيا نقضي عل كل الأقوياء و الأغنياء ... و نهبت المخازن و أصبحت الصوامع خاالجوع.و انعدمت الغلال ...فلا زرع و لا حرث و لا حصاد و ساد الجوع ... و جرد القوم من ملابسهم و عطورهم و أصبح كل إنسان يقول.. لم يبق شيء ... 
و هكذا صار العبيد أصحاب عبيد ... و من لم يكن في قدرته أن يقيم حجرة أصبح يملك فناء مسورا ... و من كان يبيت في العراء أصبح يجد كثيرات من السيدات النبيلات الشريفات اللاتي كن ينمن علي أسرة أزواجهن فأصبحن ينمن علي مضاجع مقضة بعد أن طردن من بيوتهن و اجبرن علي العمل الشاق في حرارة الشمس و هن يرتدين خرقا بالية....
•	هكذا وصف الحكيم المصري القديم " ايب ور " الانقلاب الطبقي الذي حدث نتيجة للظلم الذي عناه الشعب المصري بسبب فساد حكامه و حكومته و طغيانهم و عدم التزامهم بتطبيق العدالة ... فهب الشعب فجأة و قلب المائدة فوق رؤوس الجميع*


*أكاد أن أتخيل ما حدث فكما قلت في مناسبات عدة أن كاتب التاريخ يجب أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الخيال حني يستطيع أن يكتبه...خرج شعب مصر في كل قرية و كل مدينة... بل في كل زقاق خرجوا ... يدفعهم الجوع ... انعدام ضمير حكامهم ... فساد ... رشوة ... واسطة ..... قلة حيلة ....واسطة .... خرج كل هؤلاء في ثورة لا تبقي و لا تذر ... و نجحت ثورتهم ... و قضوا علي رموز الفساد و الاستعمار الداخلي .... اشد ما يشعرك بالمهانة أن تهان من أخيك أو ابن عشيرتك
مالي أري الصور تختلط في مخيلتي و كيف تحولت هذه  التنورات المصرية القديمة  - الزى الرسمي لابناء مصر القديمة - إلي جلباب أو قميص و بنطلون .... مالي أري هذه الثورة تتكرر بأناس آخرين شربوا من نفس النيل و أكلوا من نفس الأرض تتكرر الآن.... إنها ثورة جياع آخرين غلبهم فقرهم... إنهم أيها السادة من تدعونهم بالخانعين... المستسلمين لظلمكم ... لصلفكم...  لغروركم ... لقوانينكم الغبية .... لتعاليكم الزائف ... اقرءوا التاريخ ... و سوف تعرفون نهايتكم المؤكدة إذا لم تعودوا لصوابكم
سلمك الله يا بلدي من كل شر ... و من كل ثورة ... ادعوا الله ألا تحدث ... لأنها سوف تعيدنا مئات السنين الي الوراء... و سوف تترك جرحا غائرا لن تداويه الأعوام*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*صورة العدد*







*لقد حاربنا ونحارب من اجل السلام الوحيد الذي يستحق وصف السلام .. وهو السلام القائم على العدل .. فالسلام لا يفرض .. وسلام الأمر الواقع لا يدوم ولا يقوم .. إننا لم نحار لكي نعتدي على ارض غيرنا بل لنحرر أرضنا المحتلة ولا يجاد السبل لاستعادة الحقوق المشروعة لشعب فلسطين . 
لسنا مغامري حرب .. وإنما نحن طلاب سلام .* 
*الرئيس أنور السادات 
فى خطابه يوم 16 أكتوبر 1973* 

* إن مصر وخلفها سبعة ألاف عام من الحضارة تشتبك في حرب طويلة المدى مع إسرائيل التي تحارب اليوم لكي تعيش غدا، ثم لا تفكر أبدا فيما قد تصبح عليه حالتها في المستقبل البعيد نسبيا."* 
*الفيجارو الفرنسية 
21/10/1973* 

*لقد تحدثنا أكثر من اللازم قبل أكتوبر 1973 و كان ذلك يمثل إحدى مشكلاتنا فقد تعلم المصريون كيف يقاتلون بينما تعلمنا نحن كيف نتكلم لقد كانوا صبوريون كما كانت بياناتهم أكثر واقعية منا ، كانوايعلنون الحقائق تمام حتى بدا العالم الخارجى يثق فى أقوالهم و بياناتهم* 
*حاييم هرتزوج 
الرئيس الاسرائيلى السابق* 

*كان الجندى المصرى يتقدم فى موجات تلو موجات و كنا نطلق عليه النار و هو يتقدم و نحيل ما حوله الى جحيم و يظل يتقدم و كان لون القناة قانيا بلون الدم و رغم ذلك ظل يتقدم* 
*الجنرال شموائيل جونين 
قائد جيش اسرائيل فى جبهة سيناء*

*إن الدروس المستفادة من حرب بأكتوبر تتعلق بالرجال و قدراتهم أكثر مما تتعلق بالآلات التى يقومون بتشغيلها ، فالإنجاز الهائل الذى حققه المصريون هو عبقرية و مهارة القادة و الضباط الذين تدربوا و قاموا بعملية هجومية جاءت مفاجأة تامة للطرف الآخر رغم أنها تمت تحت بصره و تكملة لهذا أظهر الجنود روحا معنوية عالية فى عداد المستحيل* 
*الجنرال فارا هوكلى 
مدير تطوير القتال 
فى الجيش البريطانى* 

*رحم الله الشهيد انور السادات*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هيردوت كان مخدوعا*



*ثم اعتلي خوفو العرش و انغمس في كل ألوان الرذيلة ... لقد أغلق المعابد و حرم علي المصريين تقديم القرابين.... و أرغمهم علي السخرة في أعماله ... لقد اخذ تعبيد الطريق التي تنتقل عبرها الأحجار عشر سنين و مائة ألف رجل.... و استغرق بناء الهرم نفسه عشرين عاما ... و خلف خوفو أخوه خفرع و بني مثله هرما  إلا إن هرمه لم يعدل في الضخامة هرم أخيه .... و أنا علي يقين من هذا فقد قستها بنفسي ... و لقد كره المصريون ذكري هذين الملكين و مقتوها اشد المقت حتى أنهم يعافون ذكر اسمهما..... 

هذا ما رواه هيرودوت في كتابه التاريخ و لا ادري ما هذه الأساطير التي نادي بها هيرودوت و أرخها في كتابه و ملأ بها العالم فاخذ عنها المؤرخين اللاحقين فأصبح تاريخنا أسطورة تلو أسطورة.....

إن ما رواه هيرودوت عن بناء أول هرمين علي هضبة الجيزة يبلغ من الشهرة قدر ما يبلغه من الخيال.... و الهرم الثاني المذكور فيما اقتطفناه هنا من هيرودوت بناه في الواقع خفرع بن خوفو لا  اخوه و كل ما تبقي لنا من خوفو أو نعلمه عن هذا الملك من متون التاريخ انه الرجل الذي تخيل و أمر ببناء أعظم عجيبة في الزمان القديم و الحديث - الهرم الأكبر

من السهل إن تكون هناك مفاهيم خاطئة لأهرامات الجيزة ... فهذا الأثر الذي بدا من الضخامة في عين هيرودوت أن رآه ظاهرة جيولوجية أكثر مما هي إنسانية... كان لابد إن يعتبره نتاجا للقسوة تتجاوز أيضا ما هو إنساني و لكن التاريخ يعلمنا خلاف ذلك فالقاري المدقق للتاريخ يعلم تمام العلم إن جو الاستعباد الخانق يقضي علي الملكات و يمنع قيام العبقريات 
هذه الخرافة التي أطلقها هيرودوت و تصور المصريين عبيدا للملك... قضي عليها المؤرخون المحدثون .... فأهرام الملوك و مصاطب العظماء كما نعرفها و ما تدل عليها من براعة في التصميم و دقة في التنفيذ و ما تحتويه من فن رفيع لا يمكن تحقيقها علي شعب من الأذلاء لا أتصور التيقظ الفني لشعب ما و الحرية الفكرية و حرية التعبير في جو عبودية و كبت 
إن الناظر إلي الأهرامات يري علي خلفية بنائها شعب يحب الحياة ... هانيء البال مطمئن .... لا شعب يعيش كما صوره هيرودوت في زمان رأي الشعب ذليلا مستعبدا تحت اقسي حكم عاناه في تاريخه القديم لم يعرف الشعب له شبيها إلا تحت الحكم العثماني و هو سيطرة الفرس و احتلالها لمصر.... لقد كان هيرودوت مخدوعا .... و لكني أيضا أجد له عذرا لأنه قد زار مصر في أواخر سني حضارتها و هي ترزح تحت النير الفارسي* 



*يظن كل من يري الأهرامات أن تلك الأبنية بادية الكمال للوهلة الأولي أنها الانجاز الذي هو بمثابة الذروة و تاج الفخار لحضارة ناضجة .... بينما الواقع يقول انه حين بدأ خوفو العمل في تشييد الهرم في منتصف الألفية الثالثة قبل الميلاد.... كان الشكل الهرمي لا يزال قالبا فنيا في مرحلة التجريب أما المحاولات السابقة التي كانت ترمي إلي إقامة شكل مثلث كراس رمح مصوب إلي الصحراء فإما أنها لجات إلي الغش مستخدمة التصميم المدرج الذي كان قد بلغ ذروته بهرم زوسر المدرج في سقارة ....... أو فشلت و لم يصمد للزمن من الأهرام ملساء الجوانب التي سبقت هرم خوفو إلا الهرم الأحمر بدهشور و الذي يضاهي هرم خوفو في الضخامة و الارتفاع .... بينما انهارت كل الأهرامات التي سبقته من ذلك الطراز أو اختل بناؤها بدرجات متفاوتة حتى قبل الانتهاء من تشييدها 

إننا لم نستيقظ من نومنا ذات صباح ففوجئنا بأهرامات الجيزة ماثلة امامنا حتى نقول أنها من أعمال غزاة الفضاء .... أو من أعمال قوم أطلانتس الزرق البشرة المزعومين  و لكن الانتقال من المصاطب الي الهرم المدرج إلي الهرم الحق " الأهرامات الثلاثة " كلف ملوك مصر مائة و خمسون هرما لم يتبقي منها إلا أربعون هرما حتى وصل هؤلاء الملوك إلي الهرم الحق – المستوي الأضلاع – 
لقد تطلب بناء الهرم الحق دقة في التخطيط و قوة عمل ضخمة جدا ..... و لم يكن أولئك العمال عبيدا كما ظن هيرودوت بل معظمهم كانوا مزارعين يتم تجنيدهم في موسم الفيضان.... حين تكون الأرض مغمورة بالماء ... ذلك بالإضافة إلي قوة عمل مركزية ذات مهارات تخصصية كانت تنمو باطراد و هي الفئة التي تقوم بالمهام التقنية و كانوا يقيمون في معسكر دائم بجوار موقع البناء حسب ما أثبتت الحفريات الحديثة 

و إذا كان الهرم الأكبر دون شك نصرا للمعمار كفن فانه في ذات الوقت دليل ملموس علي القوة التي كانت في يد الدولة المركزية حديثة النشوء في مصر 

لقد اختار خوفو ان يشيد مقبرته في المكان الذي كان المصريون يسمونه ببساطة " امنتت " او " الغرب " و كان الموقع في الاصل صخرة مهيبة من الحجر الجيري بعيدة بعض الشيء عن الوادي المزروع و كان قد تم بناء اهرامات سابقة علي الطين و لقد كانت نهايتها مفزعة لمن بانيها ما بين انخساف للهرم او تهدم شق منه و بقاء الاخر كما نري ذلك في بعض اهرامات الفيوم و دهشور و المنيا .... لذلك بحث خوفو عن اساس اكثر صلابة فقد كان يرجو لهرمه البقاء و قد تحققت امنيته .... رغم ان البناة كثيرا ما اضطروا لارتجال الحلول في مواجهة المشاكل المتكررة التي كانت تطرأ في كفاحهم من اجل ان يستقر ذلك البناء الضخم و يرسخ

لقد اراد خوفو ايضا ان يكون مكان راحته الابدية آمنا من هجمات اللصوص ... الا انه هو و عماله لم يصادف نفس النجاح في هذه النفطة و لا يعني هذا انهم لم يتخذوا كل الاحتياطات الممكنة ... فقد تم ختم المدخل من الداخل بثلاثة الواح هائلة من الجرانيت و اخفيت البوابة الفعلية تحت جدار لا يمكن تمييزه من الخارج ... و قد صمد السر حتي القرن التاسع الميلادي حين اصر الخليفة المامون علي فض اللغز بالقوة و لانه عجز عن تحديد مكان البوابة امر رجاله ان يحفرو نفقا في الوجه الصخري مستخدمين القواديم و الازاميل و كباش الدك و هناك اسطورة تقول :
" انهم حين بدءوا يخترقون القلب ... سمعوا صوت ارتطام هائل ... فالجدار الذي كان يخبيء المدخل الفعلي انهار ... و سرعان ما ميزو المعبر الرئيسي المؤدي الي غرفة الدفن مهتدين بذلك الصوت ... و لكن عندما وصلوا ذهب جهدهم هباء ... فقد كان تابوته الهائل المنحوت من الجرانيت الاحمر لم يزل في مكانه ... لكنه كان خاليا !!!!؟؟؟؟ ... و الباب الذي يستخدمه السائحون الان لدخول الهرم هو الذي حفره الخليفه في جنبه و ليس الباب الذي صممه خوفو 

ان الناظر لاهرامات الجيزة ككل فانه ينظر الي اثر واحد لسلالة ملكية مصرية علي درجة عظيمة من القوة و الثراء .... و سواء كانت الاهرامات في نظر بانييها فن او رمز ديني ... فان هذه الاهرامات علي مستوي من العظمة المهيبة لا يمكن ان يطمح اليه شخص من العامة .... الا ان تلك الطبقة بالغة الاهمية التي جعلت بناءها ممكنا ... اقصد طبقة الكهنة و الموظفين ... كانت لها هي ايضا ابنية تذكارية تخصها ... و تشغل اجسادهم اليوم ثلاثة مدافن ضخمة تجاور مباشرة الاهرامات التي ساعدوا علي بنائها ....و رغم انها لا تثير من الاعجاب قدر ما تثيره الاهرامات _مقابر سادتهم المجردة_  فان مصاطب الصفوة المزخرفة اغني بالمعلومات ... غني مطلقا فيما يختص بحياة المصريين و ثقافتهم في مجتمع المملكة القديمة

الم اقل لكم لا تنظروا الي الاهرامات و انتم تتملككم الرهبة و الانبهار  باسماء ملوك من امروا بصنعها ... و لكن اطلب منكم ... ان تتوقفوا قليلا ... و تتخيلوا حياة فرد واحد ممن حملوا الاحجار التي كونت هذه المعجزة الخالدة الي ان يشاء الله  كيف كان و ما اسمه و ما اسماء ابناؤه ... و كيف كان يقضي وقته*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*قضية نسب الفاطميين*



*نسب الفاطميين من القضايا التي شغلت حيزا كبيرا من كتب التاريخ اضاعت وقتا نفيسا من اهل البحث و التدقيق ... و سبب ظهور هذه القضية علي صفحات التاريخ ان الاصابع الخفية لخصوم الاسلام لا تكف ابدا عن الدس و التلفيق و ايقاع الشقاق و الخلاف بين صفوف المسلمين و الصاق التهم – كذبا و زورا – بالهيئات و الشخصيات التي لها مقام مرموق في تاريخ المسلمين 
هناك صراع عنيف و جدل عقيم بين المؤرخين و بين الرواة من اهل السنة و الشيعة – في صحة نسب الفاطميين الذين اقاموا دولة اسلامية في مصر و الشام و الحجاز و شمال افريقية – علي اسس اسلامية واضحة و اخلفوا حضارة يعتز بها المسلمون الان 
اختلفوا في نسبهم فحاولت طائفة من المؤرخين الطعن في نسبهم الي فاطمة الزهراء بنت رسول الله و حاولوا ان يرجعوهم الي اصل يهودي او مجوسي 
يقول الدكتور محمد كامل حسين في تصوير اضطراب الكتب التي تناولت الحديث علي الفاطميين ما ياتي :
و قرانا الكتب التي تحدثت عن الفاطميين و عقائدهم فراينا هذه الكتب تعطينا صورا متناقضة اشد التاقض عن عقائد الفاطميين بحيث لا يستطيع ان يطمئن اليها الباحث ... ففي الوقت الذي نري فيه هذه الكتب تذهب الي ان الفاطميين اقاموا دولتهم علي اساس ديني اسلامي و ان الخلفاء الفاطميين اتخذوا سندهم من نسبتهم الي الرسول الكريم صلي الله عليه و سلم و ان الفاطميين احتفلوا بالاعياد الدينية الاسلامية احتفالا لم يعهد من قبل .... و انهم اسسوا المساجد لاقامة الصلوات و كانوا يخرجون لامامة الناس و الخطبة في الاعياد ... الي غير ذلك من المظاهر التي تشعر بان الفاطميين كانوا من اشد الناس حرصا علي الاسلام و تقاليد المسلمين
و في الوقت نفسه نري هذه الكتب ايضا تذهب الي ان الفاطميين كانوا يقولون بالاباجة و تحليل ما حرمه الله و نبذوا الصلاة و الحج بل عملوا علي طرح الاديان و دانوا بالتناسخ و الحلول و التلاشي و ادعوا معرفة الغيب ....الي غير ذلك .
و لعل سر هذا الاضطراب في تصحيح النسب او تزييفه راجع الي عدة امور : منها ان انتصار الفاطميين سياسيا و بسط نفوذهم علي عدة بلاد من الاقطار الاسلامية كان سببا في قيام اعدائهم  من العباسيين من المشرق و الامويين في الاندلس بحملات عنيفة ضدهم في نسبهم و عقائدهم
و نحن نعرض صورة الخلاف لنعرف الي اي حد كان تتبع خصوم الاسلام للمسلمين في كل زمان و مكان*


*راي المعارضين
و يتزعمه من اعلام المؤرخين العرب ابي بكر الباقلاني و ابن واصل و الذهبي و من المؤرخين المستشرقين ديغويه و مستنفلد و دوزي
و يقولون ان عبيدالله المهدي اول خلفاء الفاطميين انما كان ابن حداد يهودي مجهول  
و لقد اعتمد هؤلاء علي الحجج التالية :
1-	يذكر ابن خلكان ان المعز لدين الله الفاطمي حين وصل الي مصر اجتمع به بعض الاشراف و ساله احدهم و هو الشريف ( ابن طباطبا ) قائلا : الي من ينتسي مولانا؟ فاجابه المعز بانه سيعقد مجلسا يضمهم و يسرد عليهم نسبه فلما انعقد المجلس في القصر وضع المعز يده علي مقبض سيفه و جذبه من جرابه الي النصف و قال : هذا نسبي ثم مد يده الاخري بمقدار من الذهب و نثره عليهم و قال و هذا حسبي فاجابوه جميعا بالسمع و الطاعة و ذكر ابن خلكان ان المصريين اعتبروا هذا التصرف فرارا من الجواب لانه مدخول في نسبه
2-	روي الثعالبي في " يتيمة الدهر " ان صاحب مصر ارسل الي عبد الرحمن الناصر الاموي صاحب الاندلس كتابا يسبه فيه و يهجوه فرد عليه عبدالرحمن يقول  له : و اما بعد فقد عرفتنا فهجوتنا و لو عرفناك لاجبناك
3-	ذكروا ان عبدالله الشيعي – داعية الفاطميين في بلاد المغرب حين علم بسجن المهدي في مدينة سجلماسة و ذهب ليخلصه  وجده مقتولا فاخذ مكانه رجل يهودي كان في السجن و ادعي انه هو عبيدالله المهدي صاحب الدعوة  .... و من هنا وجد الطعن في نسب الفاطميين 
4-	اعتمدوا علي ما قام به بعض الخلفاء العباسيين مثل المعتضد و القادر من حمل العلويين في بغداد علي توقيع محاضر ينفون فيها نسب هؤلاء القوم الي فاطمة الزهراء
هذه الامور الاربعة ... تعتبر اقوي ما استند اليه الطاعنون في نسب الفاطميين و لكننا – عند التحقيق التاريخي – نجدها لا تصلح للاعتماد عليها في نفي النسب الشريف الي البيت العلوي عن هؤلاء القوم و كل واحدة من هذه الامور التي اعتمدوا عليها تحمل في طياتها ما يدحضها و يثبت تلفيقها
و اليكم اخواني ذلك :
اولا : ان القول المنسوب الي الشريف بن طباطبا من سؤال المعز عن نسبه اظهرت الحقائق الثابتة بالادلة الواضحة انه غير صحيح ... لان ابن طباطبا توفي عام 348 هجريا بينما كان قدوم المعز الي مصر عام 362 هجريا فكيف لرجل توفي قبل مجيء المعز الي مصر باربعة عشر عاما ان يساله او يجتمع به ؟ ( راجع كتاب الفاطميون في مصر –حسن ابراهيم حسن – الهيئة العامة للكتاب )
ثانيا : ان رواية الثعالبي التي يتهكم فيها عبدالرحمن الناصر الاموي بالمعز لدين الله الفاطمي يتضح من اسلوبها انها نوع من الاستعلاء الذي يحدث عادة بين متنافسين علي ملك و زعامة و مظهر من مظاهر التجاهل للخصم مهما كانت قوته لان العلاقة بينهما كانت بالغة اقصي حدود التوتر 
ثالثا : اما حكاية اليهودي الذي نصبه ابو عبدالله الشيعي بدل عبيدالله المهدي فهي موضوع تساؤل شديد – منذ قديم – عن الدافع الذي حمل ابا عبدالله الشيعي علي هذا التصرف مع العلم بان القاسم بن عبيدالله كان مع ابيه في ذلك السجن فكان اولي ان ينصب مكان ابه و خاصة انه تولي الخلافة بعد ذلك و لما اشتدت الخصومة بين ابي عبدالله الشيعي و عبيد الله المهدي الخليفة الفاطمي الاول لم يذكر ابو عبدالله الشيعي انه مطعون في نسبه
و ايضا لما قتل ابو عبدالله الشيعي لم يذكر احد من الفاطميين ان من مساوئه انه فكر في امر كهذا حتي يبرر قتله في نظر الجماهير التي كانت متاثرة بشخصية ابي عبدالله الشيعي
رابعا : اما محاضر الخلفاء العباسيين فنحن لا نحتاج الي مجهود كبير في معرفة الطريقة التي كانت توقع بها و مقدار سطوة الخلفاء و بطشهم بمن يخرج علي رغباتهم 
و دعونا الان نثبت معا انا الفاطميين من نسل فاطمة رضي الله عنها 1-	يذكر ابن الاثير انه ناقش مسالة نسب الفاطميين مع جماعة من العلويين العالمين بالانساب فلم يرتابوا في ان الفاطميين من ابناء علي و فاطمة ( الكامل في التاريخ ج8 ص 128) 
2-	يقول ابن خلدون : و من الاخبار الواهية ما يذهب اليه الكثير من المؤرخين و الاثبات – في البعد بين الخلفاء الشيعة بالقيروان و القاهرة – من نفي نسبهم لاهل البيت صلوات الله عليهم و الطعن في نسبتهم الي اسماعيل الامام بن جعفر الصادق – و هم يعتمدون في ذلك علي احاديث لفقت للمستضعفين من خلفاء بني العباس تزلفا اليهم بالمدح فيمن ناصبهم و تفننا في الشمات بعدوهم ( مقدمة ابن خلدون – شرح الدكتور علي عبدالواحد ج1 ص 240 و ما بعدها)
3-	و كذلك نجد من الادلة علي صحة النسب انتشار سلطة الفاطميين الروحية و الزمنية في كثير من البلاد الاسلامية و اعتراف الناس بهذه السلطة في اكثر بلاد الدولة العباسية دون ان يجدوا معارضة من الراي العام في ذلك الوقت حتي لقد خطب للخليفة الفاطمي علي منابر بغداد و البصرة و واسط مدة عام كامل 
و اخيرا لحساب من اثبات ان الفاطميين من اصل يهودي او مجوسي؟ 
لحساب خصوم الاسلام و المسلمين الذين دأبوا علي تتبع العورات – ان كانت – او اخترعوها لايجاد الفرقة بين صفوف المسلمين مهما كلفهم الامر ؟
فهذا التشكيك في نسب الفاطميين نوع من العداوة الخبيثة للاسلام و المسلمين حتي يغضوا من قيمة الفاطميين الذين تركوا في مصر كنوزا ثمينة من العلم و الفن لا تزال باقية الي الان*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*زيارة لاقدم مركب عثر عليه انسان*








*في الجانب الجنوبي للهرم الاكبر اقيم هذا المتحف الفريد في نوعه و الذي يعرض فيه اقدم اثر في العالم لمركب خشبي ضخم تم بناؤه منذ ما يقرب من 4600 سنة ... و هو المركب المعروف علميا باسم مراكب خوفو و الذي اطلق عليه خطا اسم " مراكب الشمس "
و الملك خوفو ثاني ملوك الاسرة الرابعة ( 2650 ق م ) و ذاع اسمه في جميع انحاء العالم القديم و الحديث باعتباره صاحب الهرم الاكبر الذي اعتبر علي راس قائمة عجائب الدنيا السبع و هو العجيبة الوحيدة الباقية حتي الان من تلك العجائب
و ليس لهذا المركب مثيل بين كل اثار العالم و لذلك فهو يعتبر اقدم مركب اثري ضخم تم العثور عليه في العالم الحديث و يبلغ طوله 43.4 مترا و عرضه 5.9 مترا و ارتفاع مقدمته 6 امتار و ارتفاع مؤخرته 7.5 مترا و عمق غاطسه 1.78 مترا
و علي سطح المركب نري " المقصورة الملكية " و هي عبارة عن حجرتين متداخلتين الحجرة الاولي صغيرة و مفتوحة في اتجاه المقدمة و الحجرة الثانية كبيرة و واسعة يفصلها عن الحجرة الاولي باب يغلق بالترابيس و سقف المقصورة الملكية مزدوج و محمول من الداخل علي ثلاثة من الاعمدة الخشبية المخروطة علي شكل جذوع النخيل و يحمله من الخارج 36 عمودا خشبيا و قد عثر ضمن اجزاء المركب علي مجموعة كبيرة من مختلف انواع الحصير ... كان بعضها يستعمل لتغطية سقف المقصورة من الخارج لحجب حرارة الشمس او ترش بالماء فتقوم مقام اجهزة الترطيب و التكييف
و نري علي جانبي المركب عشرة مجاديف خمسة منها علي كل جانب و هي مجاديف طويلة ضخمة تتراوح اطوالها ما بين 6.5 مترا و 8.5 مترا بالاضافة الي مجدافين كبيرين في مؤخرة المركب كانا يقومان مقام الدفة .. كما نري " مدارة " خشبية طويلة كانت تستعمل لجس و قياس عمق المياه و وتدين خشبيين كانا يستعملان لربط المرساة و مطرقة خشبية ضخمة كانت تستخدم لدق الاوتاد في ارض الشاطيء عند رسو المركب و توقفه عن الابحار في النيل
و عند العثور علي الحفرة التي كان هذا المركب مدفونا فيها وجد المركب مفككا الي 650 جزءا تتكون من 1224 قطعة من الاخشاب و يبلغ طول القطع الكبيرة نحو 23 مترا كما يصل وزن القطعة الواحدة منها نحو طنين و نصف طن كما كانت هناك قطع صغيرة اخري من خشب شديد الصلابة و لا يتجاوز طولها اكثر من 10 سنتيمترات ... و كانت جميع هذه الاجزاء مرصوصة بدقة و عناية شديدة بداخل الحفرة التي كانت مدفونة فيها منذ ما يزيد علي 46 قرنا* 













*و قد تم تحليل عينات من جميع انواع الاخشاب التي تتكون منها اجزاء المركب تحليلا علميا في المعامل المتخصصة في كل من انجلترا و هولندا و استخدمت فيه ادق اجهزة التحليل الكيميائي و الميكروسكوبي و الطيفي و الكربون المشع و قام بهذه الابحاث علماء علي اعلي مستويات الخبرة تحت اشراف المرحوم الاستاذ الدكتور زكي اسكندر الذي اعد تقريرا بالتوثيق العلمي لكل المواد النباتية و الكيميائية التي تتكون منها اجزاء المركب و اخشابه 
و تبين بصفة قاطعة ان بعض هذه الاخشاب من اشجار مصرية محلية و اغلبها من اخشاب مستوردة من مناطق شرق اوربا و اسيا الصغري و السواحل اللبنانية ... و كانت المفاجاة العلمية المذهلة وجود بعض قطع من اخشاب صلبة اسمها العلمي باللغة اللاتينية " مانيفرا انديكا "  و هي اخشاب مستخرجة من نوع من الاشجار لا ينبت الا في الهند ... الامر الذي دعا بعض المؤرخين الي البحث عن وجود علاقات تجارية تمت بين مصر و الهند في عصر خوفو و هو امر لم يحسم حتي الان بشكل قاطع
و بداخل المتحف يمكننا ان نري ايضا الحفرة التي كان المركب مدفونا بداخلها و هي محفورة في بطن صخر الهضبة و يبلغ طولها 31 مترا و عرضها 2.6 مترا و عمقها 3.5 مترا و كانت مغطاة بكتل حجرية ضخمة مرصوصة راسيا و عددها 41 كتلة و يبلغ طول كل كتلة 4.5 مترا و عرضها 1.8 مترا و سمكها 0.85 مترا كما يبلغ وزن كل كتلة منها حوالي 18 طنا 
و الغريب انه امام الهرم الاكبر من الجهة الشرقية يوجد حفرتين محفورتين في صخر الهضبة مثل تلك التي عثر فيها علي اقدم مركب للشمس و لكن حتي الان لا ندري اين ذهبت هاتين المركبتين و لا من استولي عليهما و في اي زمن !!!*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*35 قرنا ... و اللصوص تتعقب هذا الملك !!*















*لا احد منا يعتقد .. أو يتصور ما حدث لملك فرعوني شاب لم يتجاوز الثامنة عشرة من عمره ... كانت مقبرته محط أنظار لصوص المقابر علي مر العصور ... حني خارت قواهم في الوصول إلي غايتهم منها ... و شاء القدر أن يردم عليها في عهد الرعامسة و صارت طي النسيان 

و لكن حدثت المفاجأة عند كشفها و حقق مكتشفو المقبرة ما لم يحققه لصوص 35 قرنا.... تري ما السر وراء غلق المقبرة أكثر من مرة؟ .... و كذلك برقية مراسل التايمز البريطانية الذي جعل مكتشف المقبرة يصدر قرارا بمنع الصحفيين من زيارة توت عنخ آمون 
في 2 نوفمبر سنة 1922 انطلق رئيس العمال المصري الجنسية متجها إلي  هوارد كارتر المنقب عن الآثار المصرية صائحا : لقد اصطدمت فؤوسنا بدرجة سلم منحوتة في الصخر أسفل أرضية الكوخ الأول .... و في الخامس من نوفمبر سنة 1922 تم الكشف عن 12 درجة سلم و لم يعد هناك شك في أن هذا الدرج يقود إلي مقبرة منحوتة في الصخر .... فقد ظهر باب حجري محكم الغلق ... و عليه ظهرت بعض الأختام بها رسم لابن آوي و رسوم لتسعة اسري .
و في كتابه الشهير توت عنخ آمون ... يصف كارتر اللحظات التي سبقت دخول المقبرة فيقول : عندما شرع العمال في رفع الأنقاض من الجزء السفلي من السرداب بدأ عملهم بطيئا للغاية إلي أن ظهر الباب بأكمله واضحا أمامنا ... و بيدين مهتزتين أحدثت ثغرة في الركن الأيسر الاعلي للباب و من خلفي وقف اللورد كارنافون ... في البداغريبة.ستطع ا ن أري شيئا حني بدأت تظهر أمام ناظري و بالتدريج معالم تفاصيل المكان...حيوانات غريبة .تماثيل.ل ... ذهب ... الذهب يلمع في كل مكان ... و للحظة قصيرة لابد أنها بدت دهرا أخذت أحملق صامتا من فرط الدهشة... أن ما كشف عنه لهو أثمن من أي كشف اثري... كانت الحجرة حافلة بالأشياء العجيبة : كؤوس من الالباستر نصف الشفاف علي شكل زهرة اللوتس ... كومة غير منتظمة من العربات المقلوبة تلمع بالذهب و مطعمة بالأصداف ... تمثالان أسودان بالحجم الطبيعي للملك يواجهان بعضهما البعض كحارسين للمقبرة... لكل منهما تنوره ذهبية و نعلان... و يمسك كل منهما صولجان و عصا و فوق جبهة كل من التمثالين الكوبرا المقدسة الحامية بالاضافة إلي ثلاث أرائك مذهبة و توابيت سوداء غريبة و تاج مرصع مذهب ....
لم يظهر بالحجرة أي اثر لمومياء أو كفن و كان من الواضح أن هذه الحجرة مؤدية إلي باقي حجرات المقبرة... و بعد افتتاح المقبرة قرر كارتر و اللورد إغلاقها من جديد و سد الثغرة التي أحدثت في الباب ... و كانت حجتهما في ذلك كما ورد علي لسان اللورد في التصريح الذي أدلي به عقب الافتتاح : لم أكن أتوقع العثور علي مثل هذه الآثار و لذا لم اصطحب معي هيئة من الخبراء لمساعدة مستر كارتر من اجل ذلك أغلقنا المقبرة من جديد ... كما أن بقية الغرف سيتم افتتاحها فيما بعد....
لم يكن اللورد صادقا فيما قال فقد كان في الواقع يؤجل افتتاح المقبرة إلي حين التوصل إلي اتفاق مع الحكومة المصرية يضمن له الحصول علي 50% من الآثار المكتشفة – انظروا إلي الطابع الاستعماري المتأصل لدي اللورد –

لقد أدرك المصريون في حينه هذه الألاعيب و اخذ طلاب الجامعة يعقدون الاجتماعات مطالبين الحكومة و مؤكدين بان تراث مصر و آثار أجدادنا من حقنا و ملك لنا بلا شريك 
و صدرت افتتاحية الأهرام تحت عنوان آثار مصر يجب أن تبقي لمصر 

و في 17 فبراير 1923 افتتحت حجرة الدفن حيث وجد تابوت الملك الصغير و بداخله مومياؤه التي كشفت لنا عن هذا السر الغامض الذي جعله يفقد حياته في هذه السن المبكرة .... و لم تفتتح المقبرة رسميا إلا في السادس من مارس 1924 بعد أن تم نقل جميع محتوياتها النفيسة من كنوز و أثاث و و ملابس و أدوات .... و لعل اغرب ما في قصة هذا الكشف الأثري العظيم لوح فخاري وجد علي باب حجرة الدفن الرئيسية مكتوب عليه " سيذبح الموت بجناحيه كل من يبدد سلام مرقد فرعون " 
و ما هي إلا سنوات قليلة حني كان 13 شخصا ممن حضروا افتتاح المقبرة قد ماتوا في ظروف قيل عنها في وقتها أنها كانت ظروف غامضة إشارة إلي ما اخترعه الصحفي آرثر كونان دويل عن ما يدعوه لعنة الفراعنة 

أن اللورد و كارتر لم يتخيلا أنهما أصحاب هذا الاكتشاف العظيم و لم يكتفيا بهذا المجد و لكن للأسف سولت لهما أنفسهما سرقة بعض الآثار من مقبرة الملك الشاب ... و أمام بريق الذهب و كثرة القطع الأثرية في المقبرة لم يقاوم المكتشفان إغراء المادة أثناء حالة الذهول التي انتابتهما... فمن المعروف أن كارنافون نفذ بجسمه من حفرة صغيرة تؤدي إلي الصالة الأولي من المقبرة و اخذ بعض القطع الأثرية التي ظهرت فيما بعد في العديد من متاحف العالم منها المتحف البريطاني و متحف المترو بوليتان في نيويورك و متحف كانسس و متحف بروكلين و أيضا متحف برلين 

و نذكر كارتر هو الاخر و كيف آلت إلي أفراد أسرته بعض القطع الأثرية من مقبرة توت عنخ آمون و لقد تدخل عالم المصريات نيوبري و اقنع آل كارتر برد هذه الآثار إلي مصر و قد كان 
و نستطيع أن نجزم أن المتحف المصري قد مجموعة ذهبية تتألف من 53 قطعة من مجموعة آثار توت عنخ آمون 
و لكن يبدوا أن المكتشفين الحديثين لم يكونا أكثر حرصا علي هذا التراث من القدامى الذين أغاروا علي المقبرة مرتين بعد فترة وجيزة من دفن الملك ... فقد حدثت الأولي عندما دخل اللصوص المقبرة من فتحة في أول المقبرة و كان هدفهم الحصول علي كل القطع الذهبية الصغيرة التي وجدوها و هم في عجلة من أمرهم في أول المقبرة
أما المحاولة الثانية لسرقة المقبرة فقد كان هدف اللصوص هذه المرة اخذ العطور التي كانت تملا الكثير من الأواني و التي قدر حجمها بحوالي 400 لتر من العطور 
و علي ذلك يبدو أن محاولة اخذ بعض كنوز توت عنخ آمون في العصر الحديث ما هو إلا ترديد لصوت الماضي حيث قام اللصوص بسرقة بعض محتوياتها .... بقي لنا الآن 4096 قطعة من آثار هذا الملك قابعة في المتحف المصري و لا يعلم إلا الله وحده كم كان عدد هذه الآثار عندما أغلق كهنة آمون القبر علي مليكهم الراحل توت عنخ آمون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*التاريخ الاسود للجهادية في مصر*



*ولدي 
" اماه و يا امهات الناس !
من لي بمن يعيد الي ولدي!
سافر مع العسكر الي بلاد العثمانلي 
انتزعوه من بين احضاني
حملوه السلاح قسرا ليحارب عدوا بعيد
غادرنا و هو يبكي
فارق زوجته الشابة تحمل طفلها و هو يبكي
اماه و يا امهات الناس من يعيد الي ولدي؟
مات ولدي و لم اكن بجانبه
لا انا و لا زوجته الشابة
مات و لم يحن عليه مخلوق  يرخي جفونه
يا امهات الناس ! من يعيد لي ولدي
ولدي*


*و انا من يدلني علي اصل هذه الانشودة الحزينة التي كان يرددها الشعب المصري تحت حكم عباس الاول بعد عودة الجيش المصري من محاربة المسكوف  علي ضفاف نهر الطونة ؟ لقد تم ترجمة هذه الاغنية عن لغة اجنبية بالفصحي و لم تكن لغة الاغنية الشجية
هل حان الوقت لنصحح التاريخ؟ و هل مازلنا نخجل من الاشارة الي ما كان يحدث الي عهد قريب منا ... عندما كان الاهالي يشقون الجيوب و يولولون علي ابنائهم و قد " راحوا الجهادية " ؟ اليس الاولي من الخجل ان نعرف الحقيقة و العلة التي جعلت الشعب المصري يبكي ابناءه المجندين؟ سوف تفهم و ترثي معي اشد الرثاء للشعب المصري
لقد كان الناس علي حق في عويلهم علي اولادهم في الجهادية استمعوا معي الي هذه الصفحة من تاريخ مصر و لكم ان تحزنوا او لا تحزنوا كتبها اديب من اصل سويسري اسمه شارل ديدييه اقام بمصر ايام عباس الاول و سعيد ملوك مصر و ترك لنا كتابا عنوانه " ليالي القاهرة " جاء في الصفحة الثامنة بعد الثلاثمائة من طبعة باريس عام 1860 ما يلي : 
" حان الوقت لاحدثكم بامر الجهادية في مصر و كيف نظمها محمد علي و حفيده عباس الذي لم يحتفظ من اعمال جده الا باشدها نكرا و سوءا و ما تزال شئون الجهادية تجري علي هذه الوتيرة الي اليوم تحت حكم المصلح الاعظم سعيد 
يجند الناس بمقتضي نظام جائر تثور له النفوس فالتجنيد هنا عمليه سطو ضارية تقوم بها عصابة من " الباشي بوزُق " اختير لهذه المهمة علي اساس استعدادهم لها و خلو قلوبهم من اي اثر لمشاعر الانسان
تنزل هذه العصابة بالقرية المسالمة نزول الجوارح و الضواري علي الحيوانات الاليفة فتضرب عليها حصارا وثيقا لا ينجو منه انسان .. و تعيش علي حساب اهل القرية حسب ما يحلوا لها .. و تقرر علي القرية العدد المطلوب للجهادية من شبابها الاقوياء و شيخ البلد هو الموكل بتحرير قوائم المجندين
فاول ما يفعله هذا الشيخ هو ابعاد اسماء اولاده و اولاد اقربائه من القوائم فاولاد احبائه و محسوبيه حتي لا يتبقي في القائمة سوي اسماء الغلابة من عباد الله
و نظارة الجهادية لا تعني بنوع المجندين انما يهمها  العدد المحدد من الانفار و اذا اكتشفت تلاعب شيخ من مشايخ البلاد  او اتضح لها مغالاته في الاعفاء فان الجهادية تفصل في الامر بفصل راس الشيخ عن جسده ليذهب في المشايخ مثلا
لن يحشد اذن ابناء الاعيان في سلك الجهادية و البركة في شيخ البلد   كذلك حكيم الجهادية الذي تخصص في باب من فنون الطب غير معروف في كليات الطب نفسها اسمه طب الجهادية و لهذا الباب علاقة مباشرة بثروة اهل من يجري الكشف عليهم من المرشحين للجندية و يظهر اثر هذا التخصص الطبي في نتائج الكشف فجميع اولاد الاعيان تفريهم العلل و تقعدهم عن العسكرية شتي العاهات اما اولاد الايه فكلهم بقدرة قادر يتمتعون بالصحة و العافية لا تعرف العاهات طريقها الي اكواخهم 
" اريدكم ان تقارنوا بين ما كان يحدث من مائة عام بما يحدث الان و لكم ان تحكموا "
جيش مصر في عهد محمد علي و ابنائه و احفاده وبعد الثورة و بعد اكتوبر  لا يجند الا من بين اولاد الفلاحين المعدمين و متوسطي الحال  فما ان ينتهي شيخ البلد من حشد حشوده حتي يسلمها للباشي بوزق و هؤلاء يسوقون المجندين الي مصر المحروسة موثقي الايدي مقيدي الارجل في حراسة قوية و كانهم من عتاة المجرمين
كنت اري جماعاتهم تمر بي كل يوم و انا جالس الي قهوة تحت داري بحي الازبكية في رتل طويل يسوقه الباشي بوزوق الي القشلاقات سوق السائمة منظرهم يفتت الاكباد يسيرون مثني مثني مربوطين برقابهم الي حبل من مسد يمتد علي طول الرتل ... فتية ترتسم علي وجوههم و في اجسامهم العجاف اثار التعب و الجوع لا تكاد تستر عوراتهم اسمال قذرة 
و سرب من النساء يتبع قطيع الادميين امهات و اخوات و زوجات يتبعن اعزاءهن من القرية حتي العاصمة يتحملن ما يتحمل رجالهم من عناء السفر و يحاولن ما استطعن ان يخففن عنهم وطاة الجوع و العطش بجرار الماء و قليل من خبز الذرة و البلح
طبيعي ان يكره المصريون عموما و الفلاحون خاصة الجهادية اسما و رسما 
هذه  اقوال شاهد عيان اثبتها و نشرها بين الناس و ما زلت اقرا في كتابه ليالي القاهرة هذه الفقرات " و لا يوجد في ارض الله الواسعة شعب اسلس طبعا من ابناء الفراعنة هؤلاء فالمصري يحتفظ بدماثة طبعه تحت ثيابه العسكرية و تظهر حضارته المتاصلة اذا ما قورن بالعسكري العثماني ذلك الجلف الجافي الذي يفاجئك هو و ضباطه بفظاظتهم علي حين ان المصري يحتفظ مجندا بهدوء سريرته و كرم طباعه و سماحة سجاياه "*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مصر قبيل الفتح العربي 
(موجز تاريخ القبط)*


*دائما  ما يصدنا عن تاريخ مصر المسيحية جهلنا بحضارة بيزنطة و صعوبة متابعة المناقشات الدينية التي نشبت في العالم المسيحي كما ان القاريء العادي لا يجد بين يديه تاريخا للحقبة المسيحية يبسط له امور العقيدة لان المؤرخ المسلم يتحرج من الدخول في بعض التفاصيل كما يتحرج المؤرخ القبطي من التبسط فيها اذا كان يكتب لمواطنيه جميعا و غالبيتهم من المسلمين و بذلك ظلت الحقبة المسيحية تعبش في شبه ظلام تاريخي
و لا احسبنا نفهم الفتح العربي الا اذا عرفنا مقدمات الحوادث التي تحولت فيها مصر من الوثنية الي المسيحية و اهملت طريقة كتابة لغتها القديمة بالحروف الديموطيقية و الظروف التي عاشت فيها مصر المسيحية يحكمها امبراطور مسيحي بيزنطي و يضطهد اهلها اضطهادا انكي و اشد من اضطهاد الاباطرة الوثنيين ... عندئذ و عندئذ فقط يمكننا ان نفهم كيف انتقلت مصر من المسيحية الي الاسلام و كيف اهملت لغتها القديمة لتتخذ من لسان العرب لغتها الوحيدة
جاءت النصرانية الي مصر لا لتغير من حال اهلها و لا لتجعلهم اقدر علي القتال بل لتكون ذريعة جديدة للامعان في اذلالهم و انزال الهوان بهم فوق كل هوان 
و لو انك استجمعت كل الظروف و المحن التي مرت بالمصريين منذ قضي الفرس علي استقلالها حتي اخر العهد الروماني و البيزنطي لما توقعت سوي نتيجة واحدة : هي القضاء علي القومية المصرية ان لم يكن محو المصريين من علي وجه الارض و ما عليك الا ان تتامل ما حدث في بلاد الغال و ايبريا و رومانيا حيث تحولت تلك البلاد الكبيرة الي مقاطعات لاتينية و كانت لغة الرومان هي الاصل في تكوين اللغات الفرنسية و الاسبانية و البرتغالية و لغة رومانيا الحديثة و ما زال اهل تلك البلاد يعتزون باصلهم اللاتيني و هم ليسوا كذلك !!!
و مع ذلك لم تستطع كل تلك الارزاء و الاحن ان تقضي علي القومية المصرية و كلما زادت محنتهم كلما ازدادوا استمساكا بقوميتهم و سوف يقدم لنا تاريخ المسيحية في مصر اروع صور مقاومة المصريين للغرباء و هي حقبة رهيبة رائعة في وقت واحد* 



*هذه القومية هي التي املت علي المصريين ترجمة الاناجيل الي اللغة القبطية و حافظت علي لغة الاباء و الاجداد و هي اللغة المصرية القديمة مكتوبة بحروف يونانية  
روح المقاومة المصرية هي التي حفظت لهذا الشعب شخصيته المتفردة و تتخذ المقاومة صورة جديدة في الحركة الدينية التي تعد من مآثر الكنيسة المصرية علي العالم المسيحي الاو هي حركة الرهبنة و التبتل و الانفراد للتعبد 
و يقال بان اول دير مسيحي تاسس عام 151 ميلادية حين قرر فرونتينوس هجر العامر الي الغامر زاهدا في الدنيا فضم اليه جماعة من الزاهدين امثاله و سار بهم الي وادي النطرون و هناك قضوا بقية حياتهم في النسك و التعبد اوين الي بعض الكهوف الصحراوية 
و الرهبنة في مصر تعرف في ثلاثة اوضاع : رهبنة النساك و هم سكان الاديرة و رهبنة الزهاد و هم يتوحدون في الخلوات و الصوامع الصحراوية و الجبلية و رهبنة المتبتلين الذين  لا يتزوجون و لقد اشتهر امر هذه الاديرة في العالم المسيحي و وفد علي مصر الكثير من الاجانب كتبوا عما راوه في البرية 
و لم تقف مقاومة المصريين عند حدود التمسك بالعقيدة بل اتخذت مظهرا ايجابيا في ثورات محلية لم تكن تجدي نفعا حيال السيطرة الرومانية الجبارة علي مجريات الامور في مصر و نسمع في تاريخنا القبطي عن ثورة الاخوة الثلاثة و ثورة صان و خربتا و بسطة و سنهور و اخميم و غيرها ... اخفقت كلها و اغرقت في دماء المذابح الوحشية و تلاها طرد المصريين من الوظائف العامة هذا كان حال مصر في القرن السادس الميلادي و يدخل عمرو ابن العاص مصر مع بدايات القرن السابع الميلادي و كان يجمع الي القيادة العسكرية الباهرة حكمة السياسي و سماحته متاثرا في ذلك برئيسه الخليفة الراشد الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه و ما ان تم لعمرو فتح مصر حتي قرب اليه الاقباط و كتب الي البطريرك بنيامين " ابي الميامين " الذي كان هاربا من البطش البيزنطي في اقاصي السيد كتب اليه يؤمنه و يدعوه اليه فلبي الرجل الدعوة و استقبله عمرو استقبالا حسنا 
و سمع الرهبان في مخابئهم الصحراوية و صوامعهم الجبلية بامر قوم  جاءوا من الشرق ليقضوا علي الروم المارقين فاحتشدت حشودهم و وفدت علي القائد عمرو في جماعات كثيرة تحييه و تستبشر بقدومه و هو معجب بتلك الوجوه السمراء و الشعور السعشاء و الملابس المهلهلة لا تكاد تغطي اجسادا اوهنا الزهد و ضمرتها العبادة 
الا ان السياسة السمحاء التي سار عليها عمرو لم تدم طويلا بعد مقتل اعظم الخلفاء و استبدل عمرو بغيره من الولاة و جاءت ولاية عبدالملك بن مروان سنة 750 ميلادية و كان ابوه مشغولا بقتال ابي العباس فاشتد علي الاقباط فقاوموه و ثار سكان البشمور في براري شمالي الدلتا و بحيراتها و قاموا علي عمال الخراج فقتلوهم و كبسهم عسكر عبدالملك فقاوموه و انتصروا عليه بقيادة مينا بن بقيرة و جاء مروان الي مصر فارا من وجه ابي العباس و جرد عليهم الجند و قهرهم فتحصنوا في براريهم و سياحاتهم فلم يستطع مطاردتهم و اكتفي بحصارهم  حتي انتهي امره بانتصار دولة بني العباس
و ظاهر الاقباط هذه الدولة الاسلامية الجديدة فامنهم ابو العباس عن نية حسنة و تحقيقا للعدالة و لكن  بعد مصر عن عاصمة الخلافة و قصر مدة الولاة في مناصبهم ساعد علي التراخي في تنفيذ السياسة العادلة فعادت الحالة الي ما كانت عليه في عهد بنو امية
و اخر الثورات المصرية انفجرت في عهد المامون و استفحلت مما اضطر معها المامون الي معالجتها بنفسه فجاء الي مصر و كبح جماحها و ظفر بالثائرين ظفرا كاملا و عقب تلك الثورة الاخيرة بدا عدد المسيحيين يتناقص اذ اسلم منهم حوالي ربعهم و ما ان ينسلخ القرن التاسع الميلادي حتي تدين الغالبية من سكان مصر بالاسلام  و تكون اللغة العربية قد زحزحت اللغة اليونانية عن دواوين الحكم  و بدات تحتل مكان اللغة القبطية في المعاملات بين الناس فاذا جاء القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي ظهرت كتب قواعد النحو القبطي مكتوبة بالعربية و ظهرت قواميس قبطية عربية الفها اقباط اخذت اسماؤهم تنتحل الطابع العربي
هذه خلاصة التاريخ المصري منذ نهاية عصر الاسرات حتي مجيء المامون الي مصر اي في نحو ثلاثة عشر قرنا لم يفت في عضد المصريين اضطهاد و لا ظلم و لاجبروت*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*محاكم التفتيش*














*في يوم 2/1/1492م قام السلطان أبو عبد الله ورجاله بتسليم غرناطة قبل التاريخ المتفق عليه. واستلم الكاردينال مندوسة مفاتيح الحمراء من يد الوزير ابن كماشة، وكان أول عمل قام به الكاردينال عند دخول الحمراء هو نصب الصليب فوق أعلى أبراجها وترتيل صلاة (الحمد) الكاثوليكية. 


كيف كان جزاء الغرب للأندلس، التي أعارته العقلانية والتنوير وأسباب النهضة؟ وهل استطاع الانسان الغربي ان يتجاوز عقدته هذه المرة تجاه الحضارات الأخرى، ويتعايش مع هذه الحضارة؟! أم ان عقدته ظلت مستحكمة، ولما يتمكن من الإفلات منها، ولو مرة واحدة في تاريخه، ليتحاور مع حضارةٍ ما؟!
لقد كان جزاء سنمار

الذي كان نصيب المسلمين وتراثهم في الاندلس. لقد عامل الصليبيون أهل الأندلس بعد أن سقطت بأيديهم بروح ثأرية عدوانية، حتى (ان القسيسين كتبوا على جميع من كان أسلم من النصارى أن يرجعوا قهراً الى الكفر، ففعلوا ذلك، وتكلم الناس ولا جهد لهم ولا قوة، ثم تعدوا الى أمر آخر، وهو أن يقولوا للرجل المسلم: إن جدك كان نصرانياً فأسلم فترجع نصرانياً... وبالجملة فإنهم تنصروا عن آخرهم بادية وحاضرة، وامتنع قوم عن التنصر، واعتزلوا النصارى، فلم ينفعهم ذلك، وامتنعت قرى وأماكن كذلك، منها بلفيق وأندرش وغيرهما، فجمع لهم العدو الجموع واستأصلهم عن آخرهم قتلاً وسلباً...). وكانت أحكام الاعدام بالنار كثيرة ضد المسلمين، وكانت تنفّذ في مهرجانات عظيمة يتفرج فيها القساوسة، ورجال الدولة، والاهالي، وأحياناً الملك، وكبار رجال دولته، وكان يحرق المتهمون جماعياً في مواكب الموت للترهيب، وأحياناً عائلات بأكملها، بأطفالها، ونسائها، وكانت محاكم التفتيش تحاكم الموتى، فتنبش قبورهم، وتتابع الغائبين، وتعاقب أهلهم، وكان اعضاؤها يتمتعون بالحصانة الكاملة.

وكان المتهم يسجن في سجن ضيق خشن، يُقَيد فيه بالأغلال، ويُحرَم من الطعام والشراب والنوم... وتلجأ المحكمة الى درجات أشد وأقسى من صنوف التعذيب، منها تعليق المتهم من يديه ورجليه على الحائط، ومنها دفع المتهم الى مكان عالٍ وإلقائه ليهوي الى الأرض، ومنها أيضاً الكي بشعلة ملتهبة.. وتعريض قدمي المتهم بعد أن تطليا بالشحم الى نار ملتهبة، ثم يظهر المفتش لانتزاع الاعتراف، وفي كثير من الحالات كان الكثير يموتون قبل الإدلاء بأي اعتراف. 

وقد نجحت أساليب محاكم التفتيش، في جر الأب لأن يشهد على ابنه، والابن على أبويه، والزوج ضد زوجته، والزوجة على رجلها، وقد هنأ البابا جريجوري التاسع في احدى المرات المفتش الكنيسي العام في شمال فرنسا على نجاحه المنقطع النظير في إرهاب الناس، حتى شهد الكثيرون ضد ذويهم من لحمهم ودمهم. 
محنة الموريسكيين

الموريسكيون هم العرب المنتصرون الذي عاشوا في بلادهم الاندلس بعد سقوطها واضطروا للتظاهر بالنصرانية ولكنهم كتموا ايمانهم، فكانوا يقيمون الصلاة في منازلهم، ويغتسلون، ويمارسون شعائرهم بصورة سرية. وكتبوا القرآن الكريم سراً باللغة العربية، مقروناً بشروح وتراجم الخميادية، و "الالخميادو" هي اللغة التي اتخذها الموريسيكيون بعد أن مُنعوا من استعمال العربية، وقد عرّفها مننديت أي بلايو (بأنها اللغة الرومانية القشتالية، تكتب بأحرف عربية). وقد استعمل الموريسيكيون هذه اللغة في كتابة سيرة الرسول والمدائح النبوية، وقصص الأنبياء، وبعض كتب الفقه، والحديث، مع كتابة البسملة والآيات القرآنية دائماً خلال هذه الشروح السرية باللغة العربية، وقد كانت معظم الكتب الالخميادية تكتب بالشكل الكامل، حتى يمكن قراءتها بطريقة صحيحة. وقد ترك الموريسكيون تراثاً أدبياً من النثر والنظم استعملوا في كتابته "الالخميادو"، وتوجد منه مجموعات كثيرة في مكتبة مدريد الوطنية، ومكتبة أكاديمية التاريخ.

ولكن محاكم التحقيق "التفتيش" لاحقت الموريسكيين، فحضرت عليهم كل ممارسة أو شعيرة إسلامية يمارسونها في الخفاء، حتى انها وضعت قائمة طويلة بهذه المحضورات، ومنها: ان الموريسكي أو العربي المنتصر، يعتبر انه قد عاد الى الاسلام، اذا امتدح محمداً، أو قال إن يسوع المسيح ليس إلهاً. ومنها:* 



*من صور التنصير والاضطهاد والتعذيب

تمثلت أول أشكال الغدر ونقض العهد التي قام بها النصارى بتحويل مسجد غرناطة الأعظم إلى كتدرائية، ثم بدأت الكنيسة بتنظيم فرق لتنصير المسلمين. والضغط بالوعد والوعيد على وجهاء المدينة وفقهائها ليّنصروا، حتى تم تعميد جميع الأهالي بالقوة بين سنتي 1500-1501م. 

ثم صدر مرسوم بتحويل جميع المساجد إلى كنائس، وفي يوم 12/10/1501م صدر مرسوم آخر بإحراق جميع الكتب الإسلامية والعربية، فأحرقت آلاف الكتب في ساحة الرملة بغرناطة، ثم تتابع حرق الكتب في جميع مدن وقرى مملكة غرناطة. ثم صدر أمر بمنع استعمال اللغة العربية، ومصادرة أسلحة الأندلسيين الذين أصبحوا يسمونهم بالموريسكيين، ويعاقب المخالف لأول مرة بالحبس والمصادرة، وفي الثانية بالإعدام. وفي عام 1508م جددت لائحة ملكية بمنع اللباس الإسلامي، وفي سنة 1510م طبقت على الموريسكيين ضرائب خاصة اسمها (الفارضة)، وفي سنة 1511م جددت الحكومة قرارات بمنع السلاح، وحرق المتبقي من الكتب الإسلامية، ومنع ذبح الحيوانات. وفي عام 1523م صدر مرسوم جديد يحتم تنصير كل مسلم بقي على دينه وإخراج كل من أبى التنصير، وعقاب كل من خالف الأمرين بالرق مدى الحياة. 

أما محاكم التفتيش فقد تعسفت بشكل مذهل في أعمال التعذيب والإعدام، حيث كانت تحرق أحياناً المتهمين بصورة جماعية في مواكب الموت، وأحياناً تحرق عائلات بأكملها بأطفالها، ونسائها. وكانت هذه المحاكم تحاكم الموتى فتنبش قبورهم، وكان أعضاؤها يتمتعون بالحصانة الكاملة رغم كل ما يفعلونه من فضائع.

طرد بقايا المسلمين من أسبانيا

في 30/1/1608م قرر مجلس الدولة بالإجماع طرد الموريسكيين من الأراضي الأسبانية.

ولم يصل شهر أكتوبر عام 1609م حتى عمت موانئ مملكة وبلنسية من لقنت جنوباً إلى بني عروس شمالاً حركة كبيرة، فرحل بين 9/1906م و1/1610م حوالي 120000 مسلم من موانئ لقنت، ودانية، والجابية، ورصافة، وبلنسية، وبني عروس، وغيرها. وفي 5/1611م صدر قرار إجرامي للقضاء على المتخلفين من المسلمين في بلنسية، يقضي بإعطاء جائزة ستين ليرة لكل من يأتي بمسلم حي، وله الحق في استعباده، وثلاثين ليرة لمن يأتي برأس مسلم قتل. وقد بلغ عدد مَنْ طِرَد من المسلمين من أسبانيا في الحقبة بين سنتي 1609ـ 1614م بحوالي 327000 شخص، مات منهم 65000 غرقاً بالبحر، أو قتلاً في الطرقات، أو ضحية المرض، والجوع، والفاقة. 

استطاع 32000 شخصاً من المطرودين من العودة إلى ديارهم في الأندلس، بينما بقي بعضهم متستراً في بلاده بعد قرار الطرد العام لهم، وقد استمر الوجود الإسلامي بشكل سري ومحدود في الأندلس في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر الميلادي، فذكر الرحالة الإنكليزي تاوسند: 

أن محاكم التفتيش في غرناطة حكمت سنة 1726م على ما لا يقل عن 1800 شخص (360 عائلة) بتهمة اتباع الإسلام سراً. ونقل كاتب أسباني أخبار محاكمة وقعت في غرناطة سنة 1727م، وفي 9/5/1728م احتفلت غرناطة ب‍ (اوتودافي) ضخم، حيث حكمت محاكم التفتيش على 46 غرناطياً بتهمة الانتماء للإسلام.

وفي 10/10/1728م حكمت محكمة غرناطة مرة أخرى على ثمانية وعشرين شخصاً بتهمة الانتماء للإسلام، وصادرت أموالهم. 

وتابعت محاكم غرناطة القبض على المتهمين بالإسلام إلى أن طلبت بلدية المدينة من الملك سنة 1729م طرد كل الموريسكيين حتى تبقى المملكة نقية من الدم الفاسد.

وفي سنة 1769م تلقى ديوان التفتيش معلومات عن وجود مسجد سري في مدينة قرطاجنة (مقاطعة مرسية).

ان يحتفل يوم الجمعة بأن يلبس ثياباً أنظف من ثيابه العادية، أو يستقبل المشرق قائلاً "باسم الله" أو يختن أولاده، أو يسميهم بأسماء عربية، أو يقسم بايمان القرآن أو يصوم رمضان ويتصدق خلاله، أو يمتنع عن أكل لحم الخنزير وشرب الخمر، أو يقوم بالوضوء والصلاة بأن يوجه وجهه نحو المشرق، الى غير ذلك من الامور التي لا نهاية لها. وكان قد صدر قانون في عهد الامبراطور شارلكمان سنة 1526م، يحرم على الموريسكيين التخاطب اللغة العربية، وارتداء الثياب العربية، واستعمال العمامات، واقامة الحفلات على الطريقة الاسلامية... وفي سنة 1555م توفي هذا الامبراطور، وخلفه ولده الملك فيليب الثاني، الذي كان شديد التعصب والتزمت، فحدد ذلك القانون القديم بتحريم استعمال اللغة العربية، وسائر ما هو عربي من العادات والتقاليد، وأعلن قانوناً في غرناطة أول يناير سنة 1567م في اليوم الذي سقطت فيه غرناطة، ينص على انه: يمنح الموريسكيون ثلاثة أعوام لتعلم اللغة القشتالية، ثم لا يسمح بعد ذلك لأحد منهم ان يتكلم، أو يكتب، أو يقرأ اللغة العربية، أو يتخاطب بها، وكل معاملات أو عقود تجري بالعربية تكون باطلة، ولا يعتد بها لدى القضاء أو غيره ويجب ان تسلم الكتب العربية، من أية مادة، لتُقرأ وتُفحص، ثم يُرد غير الممنوع منها لتبقى لدى أصحابها مدى الاعوام الثلاثة فقط.

وكذلك الثياب العربية، فلا يصنع منها أي جديد، ولا يُصنع إلاّ ما كان مطابقاً لأزياء النصارى، ويحضر على النساء الموريسكيات التحجب، وعليهن أن يكشفن وجوههن، وأن يرتدين المعاطف والقبعات عند الخروج، ويجب أن تجري سائر حفالتهم طبقاً لتقاليد الكنيسة وعُرف النصارى، ويجب أن تُفتح المنازل أثناء الاحتفال بأية مناسبة، وكذلك أيام الجمع والاعياد ليستطيع القس ورجال السلطة أن يروا ما يقع بداخلها من المظاهر والرسوم المحرمة، ويحرم إنشاد الأغاني القومية، ويحرم الخضاب بالحناء، ولا يسمح بالاستحمام في الحمامات، ويجب أن تُهدم سائر الحمامات العامة والخاصة. لم يتوقف اضطهاد الموريسكيين عند هذا الحد، وانما تواصل حتى انتهى الى ان يتخذ مجلس الدولة قراراً بالإجماع في 30/1/1608م، ينص على طرد الموريسكيين من بلادهم، ونفيهم الى خارج اسبانيا، وقد اتخذت تدابير قمعية رهيبة أزاء من تخلف منهم عن الرحيل، فمثلاً صدر قرار عام 1611م، بالنسبة للمتخلفين من المسلمين في "بلنسية"، يقضي بإعطاء جائزة ستين ليرة، لكل من يأتي بمسلم حي، وله الحق في استعباده، وثلاثين ليرة لمن يأتي برأس مسلم قُتل. لقد لخص العلامة الاسباني الدون برونات، في كتابه "الموريسكيون الاسبان ونفيهُم" بعض ما لحق الآداب والفنون في أسبانيا من ظلامية ونضوب، بفعل نفي الموريسكيين وابادتهم بقوله: (ان السياسة الاسبانية لم تكتف بنفي الموريسكيين، وما ترتب عليه من نضوب حقولنا ومصانعنا وخزائننا، ولم يقتصر الأمر على انتصار التعصب وبربرية "ديوان التحقيق"، بل تعداه الى اختفاء الشعر، وشعور الجمال الموريسكي، والادب السليم، الذي رفع سمعة تاريخنا... انه اختفى بنفي الموريسكيين الأدب المعطر، والشاعرية الشعبية، والخيال الممتع، ومصدر الوحي الذي كانوا يمثلونه وقد غاض باختفائهم من شعرنا، هذا التلوين، والفن والحيوية، والالهام والحماسة، التي كانت من خواصهم، وحل محلها الظلام في الأفق الأدبي، خلال القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر). 

لم توفر وحشية محاكم التفتيش طفلاً أو شيخاً أو امرأة··· والهدف هو إبادة المسلمين· والمطلوب من المسلمين العمل على إعادة كتابة تاريخ صحيح لمحاكم التفتيش يكشف بقية فصولها الوحشية للعالم تمثل محاكم التفتيش أحد أسوأ فصول التاريخ الغربي دموية تجاه المسلمين، وحيث امتدت وحشيتها المفرطة لتطال المسيحيين أيضاً فيما بعد، ولذلك كان من الطبيعي ألا يتوقف المؤرخون والمستشرقون الغربيون عندها إلا نادراً في محاولة منهم لتجاوز وقائعها السوداء، بل نجدهم في حالات أخرى كثيرة يحاولون وضع التبريرات لها بادعاء أنها كانت أخطاء غير مقصودة ارتكبها القساوسة في محاولتهم للحفاظ على المسيحية بعد خروج المسلمين من الأندلس، فنجد مثلاً المستشرق البريطاني "وول سميث" يعلن أن الكنيسة ليست مسؤولة مباشرة عن الجرائم التي ارتكبت عبر محاكم التفتيش، ولكن كان على رجال الدين المسيحي في إسبانيا أن يخوضوا معركة ضد الوجود الإسلامي بعد خروج العرب من إسبانيا، فاضطروا إلى محاكم التفتيش التي تمادى القائمون عليها في تصرفاتهم فيما بعد[1] 

وهكذا عند "سميث" وغيره من المؤرخين والمستشرقين النصارى تتحول محاكم التفتيش إلى "خطأ" غير مقصود، له تبريراته، بل يصير الإسلام عندهم هو المسؤول عن تلك المحاكم لأنه دفع بالمسيحيين إلى استنباط محاكم التفتيش ليصدوا تمدده في الغرب!!·

على أي حال، فإن السواد الذي غطى تاريخ محاكم التفتيش لم تستطع السنوات أن تزيله من ذاكرة التاريخ العالمي، وحتى الكنيسة عينها لم تعد قادرة على تجاهل مسئوليتها المباشرة عن الفظائع التي ارتكبت بحق المسلمين من خلال تلك المحاكم، ولهذا نجد أنه مثلاً في أواسط العام 2002م قدمت مجموعة مكونة من 30 مؤرخاً من مختلف أنحاء العالم مشروع قرار إلى البابا بولس الثاني حول إمكان اعتذار الكنيسة الكاثوليكية عن محاكم التفتيش وجرائمها بحق المسلمين، وجاء مشروع المؤرخين الغربيين آنذاك من بين التحضيرات النصرانية لاستقبال الألفية الثالثة للميلاد، وكان الفاتيكان قد نظم مجموعات عمل من أجل دراسة إمكان اعتذار البابا للمسلمين عن الحروب الصليبية، ومحاكم التفتيش في إسبانيا، وفي صلاة الأحد 12/3/2000م اعترف البابا "يوحنا بولس الثالث" بأن الكنيسة قد ارتكبت عبر محاكم التفتيش ذنوباً وأخطاء بحق الآخرين خلال الألفي سنة الماضية، وبأن أتباعها ارتكبوا أخطاء أخرى باسم الدفاع عن الإيمان، وطلب أمام الملأ الصفح والغفران من الله·

الرئيس البرتغالي "جورج سمبابو" بدوره اعتذر عن جرائم أجداده بحق العرب في أثناء محاكم التفتيش، إلا أن اعتذاره جاء في خطبة ألقاها في حفل افتتاح ندوة التراث العربي "مايو 1997م"، ومن ثم فإنه بدا وكأنه "اعتذار سري" لم يسمع به أحد، باستثناء صحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" التي تصادف أن كان أحد كتابها مشاركاً في تلك الندوة على أي حال لابد من التوقف عند محاكم التفتيش مستعرضين بعض فصولها، وسنجد أنها بدأت عندما حانت نهاية الحكم الإسلامي في الأندلس وسقوط آخر مدينة إسلامية بيد الإسبان، وهي "غرناطة"·

لقد استمر حكم المسلمين 800 عام للأندلس من دون انقطاع، إلا أن الافتتان بالدنيا ونعيمها الزائل، والتحالف مع الأعداء وموالاتهم ضد الإخوة، والثقة في الواشين، وتقريب الأعداء، والاستعانة بهم على القضاء على الإخوة كل هذه الأسباب عجَّلت بانهيار الدولة الإسلامية في الأندلس، وأضاعت أرضاً إسلامية فتحت من قبل على جثث وجماجم المقاتلين الشهداء من المسلمين العظام، الذين أرادوا إخراج العباد من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة رب العباد، دون ملل أو كلل، حتى سطع نور الإسلام ثمانية قرون على هذه الأرض، ولم يبق من هذه الدولة إلا "غرناطة" التي حاصرها الإسبان

· كانت غرناطة مدينة جميلة في جنوب إسبانيا عاصمة بني "زيري" من ملوك الطوائف، وعاصمة بني الأحمر، وقد استطاع الإسبان أن يوقعوا الفتنة بين خلفاء علي بن الحسن، ولما تم لهم ذلك حاصروا "غرناطة"، وأرسل "فرديناند" ملك إسبانيا رسله إلى قادة "غرناطة" المسلمة بالاستسلام فرفضوا، فنزل جيش إسباني مكوَّن من 25 ألف جندي واتجهوا صوب المزارع والحدائق وخرّبوها عن آخرها حتى لا يجد المسلمون ما يأكلونه أو يقتاتون عليه، ثم جهزت ملكة إسبانيا جيشاً آخر من 500 ألف مقاتل لقتال المسلمين في القلاع والحصون الباقية، وبعد قتال طويل اجتمع العلماء والفقهاء في قصر الحمراء واتفقوا على الاستسلام واختاروا الوزير أبا القاسم عبدالملك لمفاوضة ملك إسبانيا "فرديناند

 اتفاقية التسليم

تم إبرام معاهدة تنص على أن يسلم حكام "غرناطة" المدينة للأسبان لقاء ضمان خروج الحكام بأموالهم إلى إفريقيا، كما تضمنت المعاهدة ثمانية وستين بنداً منها تأمين الصغير والكبير على النفس والمال والأهل، وإبقاء الناس في أماكنهم ودورهم وعقارهم، وأن تبقى لهم شريعتهم يتقاضون فيها، وأن تبقى لهم مساجدهم وأوقافهم، وألا يدخل الكاثوليك دار مسلم، وألا يغصبوا أحداً، وألا يولى على المسلمين إلا مسلم، وأن يُطلق سراح جميع الأسرى المسلمين، وألا يؤخذ أحد بذنب غيره، وألا يُرغم من أسلم من الكاثوليك على العودة إلى دينه، وألا يعاقب أحد على الجرائم التي وقعت ضد الكاثوليكية في زمن الحرب، وألا يدخل الجنود الإسبان إلى المساجد، ولا يلزم المسلم بوضع علامة مميزة، ولا يمنع مؤذن ولا مصل ولا صائم من أمور دينه··· وقد وقع على المعاهدة الملك الإسباني والبابا في روما، وكان التوقيعان كافيان لكي تكون المعاهدة ضمانة للمسلمين في إسبانيا، وبناء على هذه المعاهدة خرج أبو عبدالله بن أبي الحسن ملك غرناطة صباح يوم 2/1/1492م، من قصر الحمراء وهو يبكي كالنساء حاملاً مفاتيح مدينته وملكه الزائل، فأعطاها الملكة "إيزابيلا" وزوجها "فرديناند" 

فصول الاضطهاد

الذي حدث أنه فور دخول الإسبان إلى غرناطة نقضوا المعاهدة التي أبرموها مع حكامها المسلمين، إذ كان أول عمل قام به "الكاردينال مندوسيه" عند دخول الحمراء هو نصب الصليب فوق أعلى أبراجها وترتيل صلاة "الحمد" الكاثوليكية، وبعد أيام عدة أرسل أسقف غرناطة رسالة عاجلة للملك الإسباني يعلمه فيها أنه قد أخذ على عاتقه حمل المسلمين في غرناطة وغيرها من مدن إسبانيا على أن يصبحوا كاثوليكاً، وذلك تنفيذاً لرغبة السيد المسيح الذي ظهر له وأمره بذلك كما ادَّعى، فأقره الملك على أن يفعل ما يشاء لتنفيذ رغبة السيد المسيح، عندها بادر الأسقف إلى احتلال المساجد ومصادرة أوقافها، وأمر بتحويل المسجد الجامع في غرناطة إلى كنيسة، فثار المسلمون هناك دفاعاً عن مساجدهم، لكن ثورتهم قمعت بوحشية مطلقة، وتم إعدام مئتين من رجال الدين المسلمين حرقاً في الساحة الرئيسة بتهمة مقاومة المسيحية

وظهرت محاكم التفتيش تبحث عن كل مسلم لتحاكمه على عدم تنصره، فهام المسلمون على وجوههم في الجبال، وأصدرت محاكم التفتيش الإسبانية تعليماتها للكاردينال "سيسزوس" لتنصير بقية المسلمين في أسبانيا، والعمل السريع على إجبارهم على أن يكونوا نصارى، وأحرقت المصاحف وكتب التفسير والحديث والفقه والعقيدة وكانت محاكم التفتيش تصدر أحكاماً بحرق المسلمين على أعواد الحطب وهم أحياء في ساحة من ساحات مدينة غرناطة، أمام الناس، وقد استمرت هذه الحملة الظالمة على المسلمين حتى العام 1577م، وراح ضحيتها حسب بعض المؤرخين الغربيين أكثر من نصف مليون مسلم، حتى تم تعميد جميع الأهالي بالقوة، ثم صدر مرسوم بتحويل جميع المساجد إلى كنائس، وفي يوم 12/10/1501م، صدر مرسوم آخر بإحراق جميع الكتب الإسلامية والعربية، فأحرقت آلاف الكتب في ساحة الرملة بغرناطة، ثم تتابع حرق الكتب في جميع المدن والقرى، ثم جاءت الخطوة التالية، عندما بدأ الأسقف يقدم الإغراءات الكثيرة للأسر المسلمة الغنية حتى يعتنقوا الكاثوليكية، ومن تلك الإغراءات تسليم أفرادها مناصب عالية في السلطة، وقد استجاب له عدد محدود جداً من الأسر الغنية المسلمة، وهو ما أثار غضب العامة من المسلمين فهاجموا أسر الذين اعتنقوا الكاثوليكية وأحرقوا بعضها، عندها أعلن الكاردينال "خيمينيث" أن المعاهدة التي تم توقيعها مع حكام غرناطة لم تعد صالحة أو موجودة، وأعطى أوامره بتعميد جميع المسلمين في غرناطة دون الأخذ برأيهم، أو حتى تتاح لهم فرصة التعرف إلى الدين الجديد الذي يساقون إليه، ومن يرفض منهم عليه أن يختار بين أحد أمرين: 

 إما أن يغادر غرناطة إلى أفريقيا من دون أن يحمل معه أي شيء من أمواله، ومن دون راحلة يركبها هو أو أحد أفراد أسرته من النساء والأطفال، وبعد أن يشهد مصادرة أمواله. 

وإما أن يُعدم علناً في ساحات غرناطة باعتباره رافضاً للمسيحية· 

كان من الطبيعي أن يختار عدد كبير من أهالي غرناطة الهجرة بدينهم وعقائدهم، فخرج قسم منهم تاركين أموالهم سيراً على الأقدام غير عابئين بمشاق الطرقات ومجاهل وأخطار السفر إلى أفريقيا من دون مال أو راحلة، وللأسف بعد خروجهم من غرناطة كانت تنتظرهم عصابات الرعاع الإسبانية والجنود الإسبان، فهاجموا وقتلوا معظمهم، وعندما سمع الآخرون في غرناطة بذلك آثروا البقاء بعد أن أدركوا أن خروجهم من إسبانيا يعني قتلهم، وبالتالي سيقوا في قوافل للتعميد، ومن كان يكتشفه الإسبان أنه قد تهرب من التعميد كانت تتم مصادرة أمواله وإعدامه علناً، وقد فرَّ عدد كبير من المسلمين الذين رفضوا التعميد إلى الجبال المحيطة في غرناطة محتمين في مغاورها وشعابها الوعرة، وأقاموا فيها لفترات وأنشأوا قرى عربية مسلمة، لكن الملك الإسباني بنفسه كان يشرف على الحملات العسكرية الكبيرة التي كان يوجهها إلى الجبال، حيث كانت تلك القرى تُهدم ويُساق أهلها إلى الحرق أو التمثيل بهم وهم أحياء في الساحات العامة في غرناطة· وعلى المنوال نفسه، سارت حملات كاثوليكية في بقية المدن الإسبانية، وقد عُرف المسلمون المتنصرون باسم "المسيحيون الجدد" تمييزاً لهم عن المسيحيين القُدامى، وعرفوا أيضاً باسم "الموريسكوس"، أي المسلمين الصغار، وعوملوا باحتقار من قبل المسيحيين القدامى، وتوالت قرارات وقوانين جديدة بحق "الموريسكيين"، فعلى سبيل المثال صدر في العام 1507 أمر بمنع استعمال اللغة العربية ومصادرة أسلحة الأندلسيين، ويعاقب المخالف للمرة الأولى بالحبس والمصادرة، وفي المرة الثانية بالإعدام، وفي العام 1508م جددت لائحة ملكية بمنع اللباس الإسلامي، وفي سنة 1510م طُبِّقت على "الموريسكيين" ضرائب اسمها "الفارضة"، وفي سنة 1511 جددت الحكومة قرارات بمنع اللباس وحرق المتبقي من الكتب الإسلامية ومنع ذبح الحيوانات في الطريقة الإسلامية·

 محاكم التفتيش

في حمأة تلك الحملة الظالمة على المسلمين، كما رأينا، تم تشكيل محاكم التفتيش التي مهمتها التأكد من "كثلكة" المسلمين، وقد تبين للمحاكم أن كل أعمال "الكثلكة" لم تؤت نفعاً، فقد تكثلك المسلمون ظاهراً، ولكنهم فعلياً يمارسون الشعائر الإسلامية فيما بينهم سراً، ويتزوجون على الطريقة الإسلامية، ويرفضون شرب الخمر وأكل لحم الخنزير، ويتلون القرآن في مجالسهم الخاصة ويقومون بنسخه وتداوله فيما بينهم، بل إنهم في منطقة بلنسية أدخلوا عدداً من الكاثوليك الإسبان في الإسلام وعلموهم اللغة العربية والشعائر الإسلامية· لقد جاءت تقارير محاكم التفتيش صاعقة على رأس الكاردينال والملك الإسباني والبابا، في أحد التقارير التي رفعها أسقف غرناطة الموكل بتنصير مسلمي غرناطة للكاردينال، ورد أن "الموريسكوس" لم يتراجعوا خطوة واحدة عن الإسلام، وأنه لم يتم إيجاد طرق فاعلة لوقفهم، وإن لم يتم إيجاد تلك الوسائل فإنهم سيدخلون مسيحيي غرناطة وبلنسية ومدن أخرى في الإسلام بشكل جماعي· 

وبناء على هذه التقارير تقرر إخضاع جميع "الموريسكوس" في إسبانيا إلى محاكم التفتيش من دون استثناء، وكذلك جميع المسيحيين الذين يُشك بأنهم قد دخلوا الإسلام أو تأثروا به بشكل يخالف معتقدات الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، ولتبدأ أكثر الفصول وحشية ودموية في التاريخ الكنسي الغربي، إذ بدأت هذه المحاكم تبحث بشكل مهووس عن كل مسلم لتحاكمه· 

ومحاكم التفتيش في الواقع نمط عجيب غريب من المحاكم، فقد مُنحت سلطات غير محدودة، ومارست أساليب في التعذيب لم يعرفها أو يمارسها أكثر الطغاة وحشية عبر التاريخ، وقد بدأت تلك المحاكم أعمالها بهدم الحمامات العربية، ومنع الاغتسال على الطريقة العربية، ومنع ارتداء الملابس العربية أو التحدث باللغة العربية أو الاستماع إلى الغناء العربي، ومنع الزواج على الطريقة العربية أو الشريعة الإسلامية، ووضعت عقوبات صارمة جداً بحق كل من يثبت أنه يرفض شرب الخمر أو تناول لحم الخنزير، وكل مخالفة لهذه الممنوعات والأوامر تعد خروجاً على الكاثوليكية ويحال صاحبها إلى محاكم التفتيش· كان المتهم الذي يمثل أمام المحكمة يخضع لاختبار أولي، وهو أن يشرب كؤوساً من الخمر يحددها المحاكمون له، ثم يُعرض عليه لحم الخنزير ويطلب منه أن يأكله، وبذلك يتم التأكد من المتهم أنه غير متمسك بالدين الإسلامي وأوامره، ولكن هذا الامتحان لا يكون عادة إلا خطوة أولى يسيرة جداً إزاء ما ينتظر المتهم من رحلة طويلة جداً من التعذيب، إذ يعاد بعد تناوله الخمر وأكل لحم الخنزير إلى الزنزانة في سجن سري ودون أن يعرف التهمة الموجهة إليه، وهو مكان من أسوأ الأمكنة، مظلم، ترتع فيه الأفاعي والجرذان والحشرات، وتنتشر فيه الأوبئة، وفي هذا المكان على المتهم أن يبقى أشهراً طويلة دون أن يرى ضوء الشمس أو أي ضوء آخر، فإن مات، فهذا ما تعتبره محاكم التفتيش رحمة من الله وعقوبة مناسبة له، وإن عاش، فهو مازال معرضاً للمحاكمة، وما عليه إلا أن يقاوم الموت لمدة لا يعرف أحد متى تنتهي وقد يُستدعى خلالها للمحكمة لسؤاله وللتعذيب·

وعادة كان يسأل المحقق في المرة الأولى إن كان يعرف لماذا ألقي القبض عليه وألقي في السجن، وما التهم التي يمكن أن توجه إليه، ثم يطلب منه أن يعود إلى نفسه وأن يتأمل واقعه، وأن يعترف بجميع الخطايا التي يمليها عليه ضميره، ويسأله عن أسرته وأصدقائه ومعارفه وجميع الأماكن التي عاش فيها أو كان يتردد عليها، وخلال إجابة المتهم لا يُقاطع، يُترك ليتحدث كما يشاء ويسجل عليه الكاتب كل ما يقول، ويُطلب منه أن يؤدي بعض الصلوات المسيحية ليعرف المحققون إن كان بالفعل أصبح مسيحياً أو مازال مسلماً، ودرجة إيمانه بالمسيحية·

وبعد هذه المقابلات البطيئة الروتينية، يقرأ أخيراً المدَّعي العام على المتهم قائمة الاتهامات الموجهة إليه، وهي اتهامات تم وضعها بناء على ما استنتجته هيئة المحكمة من استنطاق المتهم، ولا تستند إلى أدلة من نوع ما، ولا يهم دفاع المتهم عن نفسه، إذ إن قانون المحكمة الأساسي أن الاعتراف سيد الأدلة، وما على المتهم إلا أن يعترف بالتهم الموجهة إليه، ولا تهم الأساليب التي يؤخذ بها الاعتراف، فإن اعترف المتهم تهرباً من التعذيب الذي سينتظره، أضاف المدعي العام إليه تهماً أخرى، وفي النهاية يرى المحقق أن المتهم يجب أن يخضع للتعذيب لأنه إنما يعترف تهرباً من قول الحقيقة، أي أن التعذيب لابد منه، سواء اعترف المتهم أم لم يعترف·[6] ويشتمل التعذيب على كل ما يخطر على البال من أساليب وما لا يخطر منها، وتبدأ بمنع الطعام والشراب عن المتهم حتى يصبح نحيلاً غير قادر على الحركة، ثم تأتي عمليات الجلد ونزع الأظفار، والكي بالحديد المحمي ونزع الشعر، ومواجهة الحيوانات الضارية، والإخصاء، ووضع الملح على الجروح، والتعليق من الأصابع··· وخلال كل عمليات التعذيب يسجل الكاتب كل ما يقوله المتهم من صراخ وكلمات وبكاء، ولا يستثنى من هذا التعذيب شيخ أو امرأة أو طفل، وبعد كل حفلة تعذيب، يترك المتهم يوماً واحداً ثم يُعرض عليه ما قاله في أثناء التعذيب من تفسيرات القضاة، فإذا كان قد بكى وصرخ: يا الله، يفسر القاضي أن الله التي لفظها يقصد بها رب المسلمين، وعلى المتهم أن ينفي هذا الاتهام أو يؤكده، وفي كلا يجب أن يتعرض لتعذيب من جديد، وهكذا يستمر في سلسلة لا تنتهي من التعذيب·

أخيراً، وقبل أربع وعشرين ساعة من تنفيذ الحكم يتم إخطار المتهم بالحكم الصادر بحقه، وكانت الأحكام تتمثل في ثلاثة أنواع: 

 البراءة: وهو حكم نادراً ما حكمت به محاكم التفتيش، وعندها يخرج المتهم بريئاً، لكنه يعيش بقية حياته معاقاً مهدوداً بسبب التعذيب الذي تعرض له، وعندما يخرج يجد أن أمواله قد صودرت، ويعيش منبوذاً لأن الآخرين يخافون التعامل أو التحدث إليه خوفاً من أن يكون مراقباً من محاكم التفتيش، فتلصق بهم نفس التهم التي ألصقت به عينها· الجلد: وقد كان المتهم يساق إلى مكان عام عارياً تماماً وينفذ به الجلد، وغالباً ما كان يموت تحت وطأة الجلد، فإن نفذ وكُتبت له الحياة يعيش كوضع المحكوم بالبراءة من حيث الإعاقة ونبذ المجتمع له·

 الإعدام: وهو الحكم الأكثر صدوراً عن محاكم التفتيش، ويتم الإعدام حرقاً وسط ساحة المدينة·

 وفي بعض المراحل صارت المحاكم تصدر أحكاماً بالسجن، وبسبب ازدحام السجون صارت تطلق سراح بعضهم وتعدم آخرين من دون أي محاكمات، وفي بعض الحالات تصدر أحكاماً بارتداء المتهم لباساً معيناً طوال حياته، مع إلزام الناس بسبه كلما سار في الشارع أو خرج من بيته، وفي هذه الأحكام كما قلنا لا يُستثنى أحد بسبب العمر، فهناك وثائق تشير إلى جلد طفلة عمرها أحد عشر عاماً مئتي جلدة، وجلد شيخ في التسعين من عمره ثلاثمئة جلدة، وحتى الموتى كانوا يخضعون للمحاكمة فيتم نبش قبورهم 

 استمرار الاضطهاد

كل هذه المحاكم والأساليب لم تنجح في إجبار المسلمين على ترك دينهم كما تريد الكنيسة التي أدركت مدى عمق الإيمان بالعقيدة الإسلامية في نفوس "الموريسكيين"، فقررت إخراجهم من إسبانيا، فأصدر مجلس الدولة بالإجماع في 30/1/1608م قراراً بطرد جميع "الموريسكيين" من إسبانيا، ولم يحل شهر أكتوبر العام 1609م حتى عمَّت موانئ المملكة وبلنسية من لقنت جنوباً إلى بني عروس شمالاً حركة كبيرة، فرحل بين 9/1606م إلى 1/1610م نحو 120.000 مسلم من موانئ لقنت، ودانية، والجابية، ورصافة، وبلنسية، وبني عروس، وغيرها·

وفي 5/1611م صدر قرار إجرامي للقضاء على المتخلفين من المسلمين في بلنسية، يقضي بإعطاء جائزة ستين ليرة لكل من يأتي بمسلم حي، وله الحق في استعباده، وثلاثين ليرة لمن يأتي برأس مسلم قتل، وقد بلغ عدد من طُرِد من إسبانيا في الحقبة بين سنتي 1609 ـ 1614م نحو 327.000 شخص، مات منهم 65.000 غرقوا بالبحر، أو قتلوا في الطرقات، أو ضحية المرض، والجوع، والفاقة، وقد استطاع 32.000 شخص من المطرودين العودة إلى ديارهم في الأندلس، بينما بقي بعضهم متستراً في بلاده بعد الطرد العام لهم، وقد استمر الوجود الإسلامي بشكل سري ومحدود في الأندلس في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر· وهكذا حكمت محاكم التفتيش في غرناطة سنة 1726م على ما لا يقل عن 1800 شخص (360) عائلة بتهمة اتباع الدين الإسلامي، ونقل كاتب إسباني أخبار محاكمة وقعت في غرناطة سنة 1727م، وفي 9/5/1728م، احتفلت غرناطة بـ"أوتودافي" ضخم، حيث حكمت محاكم التفتيش على 64 غرناطياً بتهمة الانتماء للإسلام، وفي 10/10/1728، حكمت محكمة غرناطة مرة أخرى على ثمانية وعشرين شخصاً بتهمة الانتماء إلى الإسلام، وتابعت محاكم غرناطة القبض على المتهمين بالإسلام إلى أن طلبت بلدية المدينة من الملك سنة 1729م طرد كل "الموريسكيين" حتى تبقى المملكة نقية من الدم الفاسد·

وفي سنة 1769م تلقى ديوان التفتيش معلومات عن وجود مسجد سري في مدينة "قرطاجنة" "مقاطعة مرسية"، فتم إلقاء القبض على أكثر من مئة "مورسكي" حوكموا وأعدم معظمهم علنا

المسيحيون أيضاً! 

إننا مهما أسهبنا في استعراض محاكم التفتيش فإننا لن نلم إلا بجزء يسير جداً من صفحاتها السوداء الوحشية، ولن نستطيع استعراض إلا جزء يسير جداً من جرائمها التي طالت مسلمي إسبانيا، وقد بلغ الرعب الذي سببته تلك المحاكم حداً لا يوصف بين سكان إسبانيا، فقد كان جر أي إنسان إلى محاكم التفتيش عملية سهلة، وقد يقوم الاتهام لمجرد إشاعة، أو يذهب الإنسان بنفسه ليعترف رعباً، أو دليلاً على حسن نيته، بلفظ تفوه به عرضاً ودون أن يعني له شيئاً ويخشى أن يكون قد سمعه أحد، وفتح الباب على مصراعيه أمام الضغائن الشخصية، الذي يطمع بزوجة جاره، والمالك الذي يريد أن يهرب من أجر عامله، والتاجر الذي يخشى من منافسة زميل له، حتى الأطفال في أثناء لعبهم مع بعضهم بعضاً كانوا معرضين للاتهام، كأن يذهب طفل ويشي بطفل آخر متهماً إيّاه أنه قال كذا وكذا في أثناء اللعب، فيلقى القبض على الطفل المتهم ويحاكم، وغالباً يموت لأنه لا يتحمل أهوال التحقيق والتعذيب والسجن··· وهكذا صار الطريق واسعاً وعريضاً لكل من يريد أن يتخلص من أي إنسان، وأي تهمة صالحة لأن تدفع بمسلم سابق إلى أعماق السجون سواء كان هذا المسلم السابق رجلاً أو طفلاً أو شيخاً مسناً·

ومن الإنصاف أن نذكر أن ضحايا التفتيش لم يكونوا فقط من المسلمين السابقين، بل كانوا من المسيحيين أيضاً، فقد انتهجت الكنيسة السلوك الإرهابي عينه تجاه المسيحيين عن طريق "محاكم التفتيش" التي أوكلت إليها مهمة فرض آرائها على الناس باسم الدين والبطش بجميع من يتجرأ على المعارضة والانتقاد، فنصبت المزيد من المشانق وأعدمت الكثيرين من المسيحيين عن طريق حرقهم بالنار، حيث يقدر عدد الضحايا المسيحيين ممن جرت عملية إعدامهم من قبل محاكم التفتيش (300.000)، أُحرق منهم (32.000) أحياء، وقد كان من بينهم العالم الطبيعي المعروف "برونو" الذي نقمت عليه الكنيسة نتيجة آرائه المتشددة التي منها قوله بتعدد العوالم وكذلك الأمر فيما يتعلق بالعالم الطبيعي الشهير "جاليليو" الذي كاد أن ينفذ به القتل لأنه كان يعتقد بدوران الأرض حول الشمس .

 والمطلوب 

بعد الذي عرضناه عن محاكم التفتيش السؤال التالي: لماذا نعود إلى محاكم التفتيش ونستعرضها هكذا؟ هل لنتباكى على مآس مضت أم لنستذكر أحزاناً انقضت· الإجابة نستشفها مما فعله ويفعله الصهاينة بسبب ما زعموه من محارق "الهولوكوست" وما ادَّعوه من حرق النازية لآلاف اليهود في المحارق، فما زالت الصهيونية تضع الغرب بشكل خاص والعالم بشكل عام أمام تلك المحارق التي كانت أحد تبريراتها لاحتلال فلسطين، بينما ما زال العالم يجهل الكثير عن محاكم التفتيش التي ذهب ضحيتها آلاف وآلاف المسلمين، وإذا كانت محارق النازية قد استمرت أعواماً، فقتل وإحراق وتعذيب المسلمين عبر محاكم التفتيش استمر مئات من الأعوام، وفي الوقت الذي تفتح فيه دول الغرب النصراني أرشيفها، ووثائقها للصهيونية لتؤلف منه ما تدَّعي أنه وثائق عن محارق اليهود في عهد النازية، مازال الفاتيكان والكنائس ترفض فتح أرشيفها وكشفه أمام المسلمين وغير المسلمين كي لا تظهر وثائق جديدة عن فظائع محاكم التفتيش!!· 

إن المسلمين بحاجة الآن لدراسة متمعنة لتاريخ محاكم التفتيش وفظائعها وضحاياها من المسلمين، وأن تُعتمد وثائق أرشيف الفاتيكان والكنائس الكاثوليكية في إسبانيا وغيرها من الدول النصرانية لوضع تاريخ حقيقي لتلك المحاكم وإبراز هذا التاريخ للعالم مع مقارنة موضوعية بين التعسف الكنسي والجرائم التي ارتكبت ضد المسلمين باسم المسيحية، وبين التسامح الإسلامي وكيف عاش المسيحيون بأمان وسلام في الدولة الإسلامية بحماية الإسلام الحنيف، مع ملاحظة أن معظم ما كُتب عن محاكم التفتيش حتى الآن يعتمد على رؤية نصرانية من قِبَلِ مستشرقين ومؤرخين غير مسلمين، وبما تسمح به السلطات النصرانية·*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="2 80"]أستاذ و الله يا ابن طيبة المكرم .. :f2: 
لا أستطيع التعليق بعد قراءة سريعة ، و لكنى سأمنح نفسى منحة تفرغ لدراسة مقالاتك تلك بتدبر و إمعان ، إنها كنز ثمين عثرت عليه ، و لا يمكن أن أسمح لنفسى أن تضيعه ..
و منذ الآن سأتفرغ لدراسة محتويات هذا الكنز الإبن طيبوى !!
سلمت أيها الأستاذ العظيم ، و سلم يراعك ،،،
مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [frame="2 80"]أستاذ و الله يا ابن طيبة المكرم ..
> لا أستطيع التعليق بعد قراءة سريعة ، و لكنى سأمنح نفسى منحة تفرغ لدراسة مقالاتك تلك بتدبر و إمعان ، إنها كنز ثمين عثرت عليه ، و لا يمكن أن أسمح لنفسى أن تضيعه ..
> و منذ الآن سأتفرغ لدراسة محتويات هذا الكنز الإبن طيبوى !!
> سلمت أيها الأستاذ العظيم ، و سلم يراعك ،،،
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


*استاذنا الجليل مصطفي سلام
كلمات سيادتكم اكبر من ان ارد عليها
يكفيني شرفا ان سيادتكم اول من قام بالرد علي العدد 
تقديري و احترامي لكم استاذي الجليل

*

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاته ...

استاذى الفاضل ... إبن طيبة

كل التحية والتقدير لمجهودك الجميل والمميز ... 

وكما عودتنا دائما تأتينا بما هو ثمين وراقى

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

وجزاك عنــــــــــا الجنة ...*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي الحبيب
مقالات ممتازة .. وعناوين براقة.
كنت أنوي كتابة موضوع مستفيض عن سقوط غرناطة ومحاكم التفتيش لكنك سبقتني. 
تحية عطرة لك أستاذي على عظيم ابداعك .. سأقرأ بتمعن وأعود.
فقط أقترح وضعك لجميع روابط الأعداد السابقة في افتتاحة كل عدد جديد.
وأما أستاذتنا لولي فما شاء الله عليها وعلى ابداعاتها التي ليست بجديدة.
آمل لو صنعتي من أبناء مصر تلاميذ في مدرسة ابداعاتك .. بدلاً من أن نقصدك كلما احتجنا لمساتك.  :Bye:

----------


## fishawy

أخي ابن طيبة
يقول أبو الفتح البستي

بينَ مَن يُعطي ومن يأ****خذُ في التَّقديرِ عَرْضُ
فيَدُ المُعطي سماءٌ********ويدُ الآخذ أرْضُ
وعلى الآخذِ أن يش*****كُرَ إنَّ الشُّكرَ فرْضُ 
فلك كل الشكر على تلك الجرعة الدسمة , ولعلك تتم الجميل -بالنظر إلى أصحاب النظر الضعيف - وتجعل من المجلة نسخة قابلة للطباعة , سواء مضغوطة أو غير مضغوطة , فأمثالي من أصحاب (النظارات) لا يمكنهم القراءة لفترة طويلة على الشاشة. فنطبعها ونقرأها من الورق , حتى نتمكن من الموافقة أو المعارضة لما جاء بها.
ولك مني خالص تقديري وسلامي

----------


## fishawy

أخي ابن طيبة
حفظك الله
إنتظرت أن يكتب أحد الأفاضل تعليقاً أو سؤالاً أو اعتراضاً على مقالة نسب الفاطميين فيجنبني مشقة الإستفسار , ولما لم يتفضل أحدهم بالكتابة كتبت أنا.
ما هو موضوع تلك المقال ؟ 
هل هو نسب الفاطميين (العبيدين) ؟ 
أم عقائد الفاطميين (العبيدين)؟ 
أم دولة الفاطميين (العبيدين) وما قدمت ؟

فهي ثلاث موضوعات متباينة متداخلة في نفس الوقت , ولكل منها تفصيل ونقاش قد يطول , ولكن بالمقال خلط بين تلك الثلاث .
لذا أرجو أن توضح أيهم تعني بمقالك حتى يمكن النقاش .
ولك مني خالص تقديري

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاته ...
> 
> استاذى الفاضل ... إبن طيبة
> 
> كل التحية والتقدير لمجهودك الجميل والمميز ... 
> 
> وكما عودتنا دائما تأتينا بما هو ثمين وراقى
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
> ...


*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة لولي
جزيل الشكر لك لتصميمك هذه التحفة الرائعة
و لمرورك الكريم علي الموضوع
دمت بكل خير
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي الحبيب
> مقالات ممتازة .. وعناوين براقة.
> كنت أنوي كتابة موضوع مستفيض عن سقوط غرناطة ومحاكم التفتيش لكنك سبقتني. 
> تحية عطرة لك أستاذي على عظيم ابداعك .. سأقرأ بتمعن وأعود.
> فقط أقترح وضعك لجميع روابط الأعداد السابقة في افتتاحة كل عدد جديد.
> وأما أستاذتنا لولي فما شاء الله عليها وعلى ابداعاتها التي ليست بجديدة.
> آمل لو صنعتي من أبناء مصر تلاميذ في مدرسة ابداعاتك .. بدلاً من أن نقصدك كلما احتجنا لمساتك.


*اهلا باخي الحبيب رامي
شاكر لك رايك الجميل في هذا العدد
و لقد اخذت باقتراحك و قمت بتعديل المداخلة الاولي في هذا العدد و وضعت روابط الاعداد السابقة
اما بالنسبة لموضوع سقوط غرناطة فكما تعلم انه موضوع يحتاج الي مئات المجلدات فادلوا بدلوك لعل ما يكون لديك لم نتطرق اليه غنفيد و نستفيد
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي ابن طيبة
> يقول أبو الفتح البستي
> 
> بينَ مَن يُعطي ومن يأ****خذُ في التَّقديرِ عَرْضُ
> فيَدُ المُعطي سماءٌ********ويدُ الآخذ أرْضُ
> وعلى الآخذِ أن يش*****كُرَ إنَّ الشُّكرَ فرْضُ 
> فلك كل الشكر على تلك الجرعة الدسمة , ولعلك تتم الجميل -بالنظر إلى أصحاب النظر الضعيف - وتجعل من المجلة نسخة قابلة للطباعة , سواء مضغوطة أو غير مضغوطة , فأمثالي من أصحاب (النظارات) لا يمكنهم القراءة لفترة طويلة على الشاشة. فنطبعها ونقرأها من الورق , حتى نتمكن من الموافقة أو المعارضة لما جاء بها.
> ولك مني خالص تقديري وسلامي


*استاذنا الفاضل فيشاوي
ارجو ان تسامحني و النسخة فعلا قابلة للطباعة و خلال يوم واحد سوف اضعها في ملف تكست و ارفعها لحضرتك و ارسلها علي رسالة خاصة حتي تتمكن سيادتكم من تكبير الخطوط بما يناسبكم
و اشكر سيادتكم علي ابيات شاعر الحكمة أبو الفتح البستي و ادعو الله ان اصل الي منزلة العطائين كما فضلكم بمنزلة الشاكرين
دمت بالف خير استاذي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي ابن طيبة
> حفظك الله
> إنتظرت أن يكتب أحد الأفاضل تعليقاً أو سؤالاً أو اعتراضاً على مقالة نسب الفاطميين فيجنبني مشقة الإستفسار , ولما لم يتفضل أحدهم بالكتابة كتبت أنا.
> ما هو موضوع تلك المقال ؟ 
> هل هو نسب الفاطميين (العبيدين) ؟ 
> أم عقائد الفاطميين (العبيدين)؟ 
> أم دولة الفاطميين (العبيدين) وما قدمت ؟
> 
> فهي ثلاث موضوعات متباينة متداخلة في نفس الوقت , ولكل منها تفصيل ونقاش قد يطول , ولكن بالمقال خلط بين تلك الثلاث .
> ...


*اهلا مرة اخري استاذي الفاضل فيشاوي
نحن هنا نتحدث عن نسب الفاطميين من جهة فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها و الخلافات التي ظهرت بين المؤرخين المسلمين بعضهم البعض و كذلك ما كتبه بعض المستشرقين عن نسب الفاطميين و هي كما تلاحظون سيادتكم مسالة شائكة من يخوض فيها يجب ان يتحسس موطا قدميه و لقد رجعت الي كتب السلف و التي تناولت هذه المسالة و وجدت بها العجب العجاب ففي الوقت الذي تتناول سيرة الفاطميين بالذم نجدها تمدحها بعدها بسطر او سطرين و لقد عكفت دارسا علي هذه الاشكالية و استعنت بالكثير من المراجع فظهر لسيادتكم المقال السابق نقلا عن مجموعة من المراجع التي لدي 
و ان كنتم سيادتكم ترون فيه مجالا للنقد او التعديل
فيشرفني بالطبع ذلك و انتظر مداخلتكم الكريمة
في رعاية الله و حفظه*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

حاولت بعد قرائتى للمجلة أن أكتب تعليق يتناسب مع حجم هذة المعلومات إلا أنى شعرت بأن أى كلمة مهما بلغت فى درجة بلاغتها لن توفيك حقك ولن ترقى لجزء بسيط من جهدك 

لذلك لن أقول شكرا أو جميل بل سأقول أن من تبلغ معرفته مستوى مثل مستواك لا يمكن لمثلى أن يمدحه خشية ألا يبلغة قدره أو أن يقلل مما يستحقة هذا النموذج

أخى الفاضل 

كنت أتمنى أن أشارك معك فى مجلتك إلا أنى أخشى أن أشارك معك بعد ما رأيت من مستوى علمى وإمتلاك لكافة ألوان الفن الصحفى

لك منى كل التمنيات الطيبة والحب والتقدير

----------


## fishawy

أخي ابن طيبة
أولاً وقبل كل شئ أحب أن أنقل لك ما قاله الجاحظ مقدمةً لأحد كتبه , وهو هدية لك لإحترامي لشخصك, وتقديري لجهدك, سواء اتفقت معك أو اختلفت. يقول الشيخ أبو عثمان (الجاحظ) : 
وهب الله ُ لك حُبَ الإستماع, وأشعَرَ قَلبَكَ حُسنَ التَبيّن, وجعلَ أحسنَ الأمورِ في عينك, وأحلاها في صَدرك, وأبقاها أثراً عليكَ في دينك ودُنياك, علماً تقيّده, وضالاً تِرشِده, وباباً منَ الخَيرِ تفتحه, وأعاذَك من التكلُف, وعصمك من التلوُن, وبغّضَ إليكَ اللّجاجَ, وكرّه إليك الإستبداد, ونزّهك عن الفضول, وعرّفك سوءَ عاقبةِ المِراء.
اللهم آمين
وهنا أحب أن أسألك هذا السؤال : ما الفائدة من إثبات نسب الفاطميين أو نفيه ؟ 
يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا هذا السؤال, ولماذا تعرض العلماء بكتبهم لهذه المسألة؟ ولماذا تجشموا عناء البحث فيها ما بين مثبت ونافٍ؟ هل هو البحث للبحث (كما يقولون فانتازيا البحث) ؟ أم لهم هدف وغاية من وراء ذلك؟ مع أنهم لم يخف عليهم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لإبنته وحبيبته سيدة النساء فاطمة رضي الله عنها ولقريش ولبني عبد مناف ولعمه العباس رضي الله عنه ولعمته صفية رضي الله عنها, ما رواه البخاري قال : 

(يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ أَوْ كَلِمَةً نَحْوَهَا اشْتَرُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ لَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنْ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا يَا بَنِي عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ لَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنْ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا يَا عَبَّاسُ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ لَا أُغْنِي عَنْكَ مِنْ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَيَا صَفِيَّةُ عَمَّةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ لَا أُغْنِي عَنْكِ مِنْ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَيَا فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ سَلِينِي مَا شِئْتِ مِنْ مَالِي لَا أُغْنِي عَنْكِ مِنْ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا) 

فهل ننتظر منهم بعد علمهم بأن النسب لا يغني عن أي امرئ من الله شيئاً, أن يتجادلوا ويختلفوا في تلك المسألة بدون سبب؟

إذن لم يكن بحثهم فقط لإثبات النسب بل لشئ آخر وهو معتقد هؤلاء مع إدعائهم النسب (وسأذكر لك تفصيل هذا لاحقاً), فلا ينتظر ممن ينتسب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يأتي ببدعة في المعتقد وهو من هو في نسبه.
لذا تجد أن الموافق والمخالف في مسألة النسب اتفقوا على خروج الفاطميين عن جادة الإعتقاد, حتى أن بعض أئمة الشيعة تكلموا في اعتقاد الفاطميين.

وقبل الخوض في الحديث لي عليك عتاب وهو من باب عُتبِ الصديق ومَلامِ الأخ :
من هم خصوم الإسلام هؤلاء الذين قد يعمل لهم علماء القرون السابقة بدءاً من نشأة الدولة أو الدعوة الفاطمية إلى يومنا هذا؟ هل يدور بخلدك يوماً أن ابن خلكان أو الذهبي أو الثعالبي أو ابن تيمية يعملون عن علم أو عن جهل لحساب خصوم الإسلام؟؟
وهل مر بخاطرك يوم أن هؤلاء العلماء لديهم (عداوة خبيثة!!) للإسلام والمسلمين؟
فالذي أثار قضية نسب الفاطميين هم علماؤنا, علماء المسلمين, سواء من أثبتها أو من نفاها.
لذا فأحببت أن أربأ بك عن هذه التهمة الشنيعة التي أعتبرتها أنا سبق قلم منك, ساقتك إليه رغبتك في نفي تهمة ادعاء النسب عن العبيديين.
ثم هل الإنتشار مدعاة لصحة النسب؟؟ كم من دولة قامت عبر العصور وانتشرت واستمرت لزمن وهي قائمة على باطل, فلا علاقة بين صحة النسب وانتشار أو سيطرة جماعة على الحكم.

وسأتابع معك لاحقاً بقية مداخلتي حيث أنه جاءني الآن عارض يشغلني قليلاً

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حاولت بعد قرائتى للمجلة أن أكتب تعليق يتناسب مع حجم هذة المعلومات إلا أنى شعرت بأن أى كلمة مهما بلغت فى درجة بلاغتها لن توفيك حقك ولن ترقى لجزء بسيط من جهدك 
> 
> لذلك لن أقول شكرا أو جميل بل سأقول أن من تبلغ معرفته مستوى مثل مستواك لا يمكن لمثلى أن يمدحه خشية ألا يبلغة قدره أو أن يقلل مما يستحقة هذا النموذج
> 
> أخى الفاضل 
> 
> كنت أتمنى أن أشارك معك فى مجلتك إلا أنى أخشى أن أشارك معك بعد ما رأيت من مستوى علمى وإمتلاك لكافة ألوان الفن الصحفى
> 
> لك منى كل التمنيات الطيبة والحب والتقدير


*اخي الفاضل وريث من خبر رع (صديقي الذي لم اقابله)
الشكر الجزيل لك انت لمرورك الطيب و قراءتك ثم ردك 
و بمشيئة الله انتظر مقال لك في العدد الرابع لما اعلمه عنك من انك دارس للتاريخ بل تعديت هذا المرحلة لتكون متخصصا في التاريخ بدراساتك العليا في هذا المجال
لذلك ننتظر منك مقالاتك في الاعداد القادة و هو ليس طلبا بل رجاء
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*



أولاً وقبل كل شئ أحب أن أنقل لك ما قاله الجاحظ مقدمةً لأحد كتبه , وهو هدية لك لإحترامي لشخصك, وتقديري لجهدك, سواء اتفقت معك أو اختلفت


و اني و الله استاذي الفاضل لاحترم شخصكم الكريم و اقدركم و الخلاف للراي لا يفسد للود القضية و ما تُكتب هذه الاعداد او اقتبس مقالاتها او انقل مواضيعها الا لجلاء الحقائق و ما خفي عني قد يعلمه غيري فيبصرني به و استقي منه علمي





			
				يقول الشيخ أبو عثمان (الجاحظ) : 
وهب الله ُ لك حُبَ الإستماع, وأشعَرَ قَلبَكَ حُسنَ التَبيّن, وجعلَ أحسنَ الأمورِ في عينك, وأحلاها في صَدرك, وأبقاها أثراً عليكَ في دينك ودُنياك, علماً تقيّده, وضالاً تِرشِده, وباباً منَ الخَيرِ تفتحه, وأعاذَك من التكلُف, وعصمك من التلوُن, وبغّضَ إليكَ اللّجاجَ, وكرّه إليك الإستبداد, ونزّهك عن الفضول, وعرّفك سوءَ عاقبةِ المِراء.
			
		

اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين





			
				وهنا أحب أن أسألك هذا السؤال : ما الفائدة من إثبات نسب الفاطميين أو نفيه ؟ 
			
		

الذي حركني استاذي الجليل  فتوى قراتها لشيخنا العلامة عطية صقر من كتاب فتاوي الأزهر ودار الإفتاء في 100 عام قال فيها عندما سئل عن ..قامت فى مصر دوله باسم الدولة الفاطمية وهى التى أنشأت الجامع الأزهر وبعض الناس يشككون فى نسب هذه الدولة إلى السيدة فاطمة رضى الله عنها فما رأيكم فى هذا ؟
فاجاب : هذه الدولة الفاطمية قامت بالفعل وكانت لها آثارها، ومن أهمها الجامع الأزهر الشريف ، ثم انتهت هذه الدولة كما انتهى غيرها ، والشيعة يذكرونها بالخير فى أمور خدمت مذهبهم ، وكما هى العادة لم تسلم من النقد كما لم تسلم دولة أخرى. والأدب الإسلامى بوجه عام يقض بالشكر لمن قدم خيرا للناس وللدين بوجه خاص ، والتاريخ الإسلامى يقدر لهم هذه المأثرة وهى الجامع الأزهر الشريف ، الذى شاء الله أن يكون منارة تشع على العالم كله المعرفة الصحيحة لمبادئ الدين ، بعيدا عن التعصب لمذهب معين ، وأن يكون منتجعا لطلاب العلم من كل الأمصار، وملاذا لكل من وفد إلى مصر من العلماء. وإذا كانت هناك بعض السلبيات لهذه الدولة فلا ينبغى أن تطغى على الإيجابيات الأخرى ، والإنصاف فى الحكم يقتضينا أن ننظر بعينين لا بعين واحدة، والذين حملوا على هذه الدولة شككوا فى نسبها الذى اتخذته منطلقا لدعوتهاومنافستها للخلافة العباسية فى مقرها بغداد.
كما زاد اقتناعي عندما قرات للعقاد في رده علي هذا الادعاء اذ قال: وظاهر بغير عناء أن الوثيقة العباسية "التي أوردت تلك الأكذوبة" لا قيمة لها من الناحية التاريخية لأن الذين وقعوها من العارفين بالأنساب قد أكرهوا على توقيعها ومن وقعها من غيرهم من فقهاء القصر والحاشية لم يكن أي منهم حجة في الأنساب والتاريخ وقد أضعفوا دعواهم غاية الضعف بنسبة جد الفاطميين إلى ديصان الثنوي وهو من أبناء القرن الثالث الميلادي ذهب إلى التوفيق بين المسيحية والزرادشتية قبل البعثة الإسلامية بأربعة قرون ولم يظهر أحد بهذا الاسم على عهد العباسيين غير من يسميه المؤرخون حينا بديدان وحينا بزندان ولا شأن له بدعوة الثنوية وإنما قيل عنه أنه كان على ثروة كبير وعاون إسحق بن إبراهيم بن مصعب على الثورة في عهد الخليفة المأمون وادعاء الوثيقة أن خلفاء الفاطميين أباحوا المحرمات واستحلوا الموبقات لم يقم عليه دليل قط من وقائع التاريخ بل ثبت من هذه الوقائع أن بعض هؤلاء الخلفاء اكتفى بزوجة واحدة ولم يبح لنفسه ما كان يباح في قصور الخلفاء من التسري ولعله لا يخفى على أحد من النظرة الأولى قصة التبشيع و التشنيع في نسبة الفاطميين تارة إلى المجوس وتارة إلى اليهود وكأنه لا يكفي أن تسقط دعواهم في الخلافة حتى تسقط دعواهم في الإسلام وترجع نسبتهم إلى أبعد الملل عن الديانة الإسلامية) الزهراء والفاطميين ص60.
ثم يقول العقاد: (وصح من أجل ذلك قول ابن خلدون إن شهادة الشاهدين في نسب القوم كانت على السماع) أي أنها كانت شهادة زور ص61.
كون هذا شبه قناعة لدي ان هناك ظلما قد وقع علي الفاطميين و ان التاريخ لم ينصفهم  و انا هنا اتحدث عن هذه القضية من الناحية التاريخية و قد ابتعدت كل البعد عن مناقشتها من الناحية الدينية لعدم المامي بهذه المسالة من هذه الناحية





			
				وقبل الخوض في الحديث لي عليك عتاب وهو من باب عُتبِ الصديق ومَلامِ الأخ :
من هم خصوم الإسلام هؤلاء الذين قد يعمل لهم علماء القرون السابقة بدءاً من نشأة الدولة أو الدعوة الفاطمية إلى يومنا هذا؟ هل يدور بخلدك يوماً أن ابن خلكان أو الذهبي أو الثعالبي أو ابن تيمية يعملون عن علم أو عن جهل لحساب خصوم الإسلام؟؟
وهل مر بخاطرك يوم أن هؤلاء العلماء لديهم (عداوة خبيثة!!) للإسلام والمسلمين؟
فالذي أثار قضية نسب الفاطميين هم علماؤنا, علماء المسلمين, سواء من أثبتها أو من نفاها.
لذا فأحببت أن أربأ بك عن هذه التهمة الشنيعة التي أعتبرتها أنا سبق قلم منك, ساقتك إليه رغبتك في نفي تهمة ادعاء النسب عن العبيديين.
ثم هل الإنتشار مدعاة لصحة النسب؟؟ كم من دولة قامت عبر العصور وانتشرت واستمرت لزمن وهي قائمة على باطل, فلا علاقة بين صحة النسب وانتشار أو سيطرة جماعة على الحكم.
			
		

معاذ الله استاذنا ان اشكك في علمائنا الاجلاء و من اكون حتي افعل ذلك ...كل ما قلته في نهاية المقال دعني اقتبسه لحضرتك 




			
				و اخيرا لحساب من اثبات ان الفاطميين من اصل يهودي او مجوسي؟ 
لحساب خصوم الاسلام و المسلمين الذين دأبوا علي تتبع العورات – ان كانت – او اخترعوها لايجاد الفرقة بين صفوف المسلمين مهما كلفهم الامر ؟
فهذا التشكيك في نسب الفاطميين نوع من العداوة الخبيثة للاسلام و المسلمين حتي يغضوا من قيمة الفاطميين الذين تركوا في مصر كنوزا ثمينة من العلم و الفن لا تزال باقية الي الان
			
		

هذا ما قلته و لم اقصد بذلك علماء ثقات كابن خلكان أو الذهبي أو الثعالبي أو ابن تيمية 
و ان كان ذلك ما فُهِمَ من كلامي فاني بكل تاكيد اعتذر عن هذا اللبس
انتظر مداخلتكم التالية استاذي الجليل
في حفظ الله*

----------


## fishawy

أعتذر عن التأخر فالدنيا تشغل من لا شغل له, وصدق الشاعر الشريف الرضي وهو واحد من أشعر الطالبيين (أي آل البيت) حين يقول :

وَما هَذِهِ الدُنيا لَنا بِمُطيعَةٍ *****وَلَيسَ لِخَلقٍ مِن مُداراتِها بُدُّ 
ولما كان توقعي أن النقاش بيننا قد يطول, لهذا رأيت أن أقطع ردي إلى أجزاء صغيرة حتى لا يمل القارئ, وأيضاً لتتفضل مشكوراً بكتابة ما تراه من تعليق أو رد.

ثم يشجعني بل يحفزني على الكتابة أدبك الجم, وتقبلك لمن قد يخالفك في الرأي, فهذه واحدة من صفات طلبة العلم أسأل الله أن يجعلني وإياك منهم.

أيضاً مما حفزني للرد على مسألة الفاطميين, هو انتشار لون خاص من الكتابة في صحفنا ووسائل الإعلام, يتزعمه بعض بني جلدتنا وأصبحوا يثيرونه في كل مناسبة وحديث, فلقد بدأوا في إثارة العديد من القضايا, والتي يستشعر كل ذي فطرة سليمة حفيف أصلة, تدب بين كلماتهم, تنفث سمها فيما يظنه المتلقي عسلاً وفيه حتفه, ومن هذه القضايا مسألة الدولة الفاطمية, وما دعوة القذافي منا ببعيد حيث دعى إلى إحياء دولة الفاطميين من جديد, ولعلك اطلعت على ما قاله.

ويعلم الله أنني لا أقصدك بهذا الأمر وأنني لست ممن يدورون بالكلام تلميحاً ومساً, بل إنني أبرؤك من تلك الدعوى, وألتمس لك ألف عذر لإثارتك تلك القضية.

فيما سبق تكلمت عن أن انتشار سلطة جماعة ما برقعة من الأرض, وعلو قدرهم بتوليهم الحكم لا يثبت ولا ينفي صحة نسبهم سواء للبيت النبوي أو لغيره, وتقبل الناس لحكمهم سواء كان عادلاً أم جائراً أيضاً ليس بحجة في إثبات النسب أو نفيه. 

حتى أن ابن خلدون وهو ممن يثبت نسب الفاطميين لعلةٍ سأذكرها لاحقاً يقول عن تغلُب البعض على الرياسة (لما كانت الرياسة إنما تكون بالغلب وجب أن تكون عصبية ذلك النصاب أقوى من سائر العصائب ليقع الغلب بها وتتم الرياسه لأهلها.) إذن فغلبة الفاطميين (العبيديين) كانت لأخذهم بأسباب الغلبة وهي القوة والتجهيز والإعداد.

ثم إنه (أي ابن خلدون) يقص علينا خروج عدد من الناس يدعي كل منهم أنه ينتسب لآل البيت ولكن دعوتهم لم تفلح, إذن فالمسألة كانت منتشرة للسيطرة على الحكم وتولي الملك, فمن حالفه حظه بأتباع أقوياء كما نقلت عن ابن خلدون تمت له الغلبة, وسأذكر لك هنا نتفاً مما قاله ابن خلدون عن هؤلاء مدعي النسب ولم تكن لهم العصبة القوية, يقول :
أخبرني شيخنا محمد بن إبراهيم الأبلي قال: 

1-      خرج برباط ماسة لأول المائة الثامنة وعصر السلطان يوسف بن يعقوب رجل من منتحلي التصوف، يعرف بالتويزري نسبة إلى توزر مصغراً، وادعى أنه الفاطمي المنتظر واتبعه الكثير من أهل السوس من ضالة وكزولة وعظم أمره، وخافه رؤساء المصامدة على أمرهم، فدس عليه السكسوي من قتله بياتاً وانحل أمره.
2-      وكذلك ظهر في غمارة في آخر المائة السابعة رجل يعرف بالعباس، وادعى أنه الفاطمي، واتبعه الدهماء من غمارة، ودخل مدينة فاس عنوة وحرق أسواقها وارتحل إلى بلد المزمة فقتل بها غيلة ولم يتم أمره. وكثير من هذا النمط. 
3-      وأخبرني شيخنا المذكور بغريبة في مثل هذا، وهو أنه صحب في حجه في رباط العباد، وهو مدفن الشيخ أبي مدين في جبل تلمسان المطل عليها، رجلاً من أهل البيت من سكان كربلاء، كان متبوعاً معظماً كثير التلميذ والخادم. قال وكان الرجال من موطنه يتلقونه بالنفقات في أكثر البلدان. قال وتأكدت الصحبة بيننا في ذلك الطريق فانكشف لي أمرهم، وأنهم إنما جاؤوا من موطنهم بكربلاء لطلب هذا الأمر وانتحال دعوة الفاطمي بالمغرب. فلما عاين دولة بني مرين، ويوسف بن يعقوب يومئذ منازل لتلمسان، قال لأصحابه: ارجعوا فقد أزرى بنا الغلط، وليس هذا الوقت وقتنا.

إذن فالمسألة كانت شائعة ومنتشرة في بلاد المغرب وكل من أراد الملك إدعى العلوية والإنتساب لآل البيت.

وأيضاً تكلمنا عن أن إثارة صحة النسب من عدمه ليست من فعل غير المسلمين لأن مثيروا تلك القضية هم علماؤنا الأجلاء الذين نقلوا لنا العلم بكتبهم فأخذناه عنهم.

ولننتقل الآن لأقوال العلماء المثبتين للنسب. 
فممن ذكرتهم بمقالك العلامة ابن خلدون فلنعد إليه مرة أخرى, وهو الذي أثبت في تاريخه (العبر, وديوان المبتدأ والخبر, في أيام العرب والعجم والبربر, ومن عاصرهم من ذوي السلطان الأكبر) صحة نسب الفاطميين (العبيديين) ولكنه ذكر أيضاً بعد إثباته للنسب بسطور قليلة كفرهم في معرض إعتراضه على القاضي الباقلاني لنفيه النسب عنهم حيث قال :

(والعجب من القاضي أبي بكر الباقلاني شيخ النظار من المتكلمين, كيف يجنح إلى هذه المقالة المرجوحة, ويرى هذا الرأي الضعيف, فإن كان ذلك لما كانوا عليه من الالحاد في الدين, والتعمق في الرافضية, فليس ذلك بدافع في صد دعوتهم, وليس إثبات منتسبهم بالذي يغني عنهم من الله شيئا في كفرهم, فقد قال تعالى لنوح عليه السلام في شأن ابنه (إنه ليس من أهلك أنه عمل غير صالح فلا تسألن ما ليس لك به علم).
إذن لم يكن موضوع النسب هو القضية عند علمائنا الأجلاء المثبت منهم والناف, بل ما كان عليه الفاطميون من إلحاد هو السبب الرئيس لذكرهم هذه المسألة.

ثم أخيراً إليك سبب محاولات ابن خلدون إثبات نسب الفاطميين كما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في رفع الإصر عن قضاة مصر ونقله عنه السخاوي والشوكاني:
 
(والعجب أن صاحبنا المقريزي كَانَ يفرط فِي تعظيم ابن خلدون، لكونه كَانَ يجزم بصحة نسب بني عُبَيد - الذين كانوا خُلفاء بمصر، وشهروا بالفاطميين - إِلَى عليّ، ويخالف غيره فِي ذَلِكَ، وَيَدْفَع مَا نُقل عن الأئمة فِي الطعن فِي نَسَبهم ويقول: إنما كتبوا ذَلِكَ المحضر مراعاة للخليفة العباسي. وَكَانَ صاحبنا (يقصد المقريزي) ينتمي إِلَى الفاطميين فأحب ابن خلدون لكونه أثبت نسبتهم، وغفل عن مُراد ابن خلدون، فإنه كَانَ لانحرافه عن آل عليّ يثبت نسبة الفاطميين إليهم، لما اشتهر من سوء معتقد الفاطميين، وكون بعضهم نسب إِلَى الزندقة، وادعى الألوهية كالحاكم، وبعضهم فِي الغاية من التعصب لمذهب الرفض، حَتَّى قتل فِي زمانهم جمع من أهل السنة. وكانوا يصرحون بسبّ الصحابة فِي جوامعهم ومجامعهم، فإذا كانوا بهذه المثابة, وصح أنهم من آل عليّ حقيقة، التصق بآل عَلَى العيب، وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ من أسباب النفرة عنهم والله المستعان.)

 

ثم لنا لقاء آخر قريباً لنكمل النقاش أسأل الله لي ولك التيسير والسداد.

----------


## fishawy

وأما القول الآخر من أقوال المثبتين وهو قول ابن الأثير , فلم يرد قاطعاً كما يوحي بل كان جملة في سياق ذكر القائلين بالنسب وكعادة العلماء ذكر المثبت والناف في كل مسئلة يعرضون لها بغض النظر عما يعتقدونه هم.
يقول ابن الأثير :
(: (أوّل مَن وليَ منهم أبو محمّد عبيد الله، فقيل هو محمّد بن عبد الله بن ميمون بن محمّد بن إسماعيل بن جعفر بن محمّد بن عليّ بن الحسين بن عليّ ابن أبي طالب، رضي الله عنهم، ومَن ينسب هذا النسب يجعله عبد الله بن ميمون القدّاح الذي يُنسب إليه القدّاحيّة، وقيل هو عبيد الله بن أحمد بن إسماعيل الثاني ابن محمّد بن إسماعيل بن جعفر بن محمد بن عليّ بن عليّ بن الحسين بن أبي طالب، رضي الله عنهم. وقد اختلف العلماء في صحّة نسبه)) 
ثم قال بصفحة 447 المجلد السادس من طبعة المكتبة العلمية وهو النص المذكور بمقال أخي ابن طيبة, حيث أن من نقل عنه أخي ابن طيبة عامل النص معاملة الآية (ولا تقربوا الصلاة) ثم سكت, أما صحة النص فهي:
(وسألتُ أنا جماعة من أعيان العلويّين في نسبه، فلم يرتابوا في صحّته، وذهب غيرهم إلى أنّ نسبه مدخول ليس بصحيح، وعدا طائفة منهم إلى أن جعلوا نسبه يهوديّاً. وقد كُتب في الأيّام القادريّة محضر يتضمّن القدح في نسبه ونسب أولاده، وكتب فيه جماعة من العلويّين وغيرهم أنّ نسبه إلى أمير المؤمنين عليّ غير صحيح.
فممن كتب فيه من العلويّين المرتضى، وأخوه الرضيُّ، وابن البطحاوي، وابن الأزرق العلويّان، ومن غيرهم ابن الأكفانيّ وابن الخرزيّ، وأبو العبّاس الأبيورديُّ، وأبو حامد، والكشفليُّ، والقدوريُّ، والصَّيْمريُّ، وأبو الفضل النسويُّ، وأبو جعفر النسفيُّ، وأبو عبدالله بن النُّعمان، فقيه الشيعة. وزعم القائلون بصحّة نسبه أنّ العلماء ممّن كتب في المحضر إنّما كتبوا خوفاً وتقيّة، ومن لا علم عنده بالأنساب فلا احتجاج بقوله.
وزعم الأمير عبد العزيز، صاحب تاريخ إفريقية والمغرب، أنّ نسبه مُعرِقٌ في إليهوديّة، ونقل فيه عن جماعة من العلماء، وقد استقصى ذكر ابتداء دولتهم، وبالغ.) 
وكما ذكرت سابقاً لم تكن صحة النسب فقط هي السبب في إثارة هذه المسألة بل كان معتقد الفاطميين هو الأصل الذي أثيرت من أجله مسألة النسب. 
يقول ابن الأثير عن المعز أول الحكام العبيديين بمصر (وكانت ولايته ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة وخمسة أشهر وعشرة أيام، منها: مقامه بمصر سنتان وتسعة أشهر، والباقي بإفريقية، وهو أول الخلفاء العلويين ملك مصر، وخرج إليها، وكان مغرىً بالنجوم، ويعمل بأقوال المنجمين. .......وكان المعز عالماً، فاضلاً، جواداً، شجاعاً، جارياً على منهاج أبيه من حسن السيرة، وإنصاف الرعية، وستر ما يدعون إليه، إلا عن الخاصة، ثم أظهره، وأمر الدعاة بإظهاره إلا أنه لم يخرج فيه إلى حد يذم به.) 

أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة هل أكمل أم أتوقف.

----------


## ابن طيبة

استاذنا الجليل فيشاوي انتظر استرسالكم و لم ارد حتي لا اقطع تسلسل الحديث عن الاخوة القراء
في حفظ الله

----------


## fishawy

أما عن محضر القدح في نسبهم, فلقد تكلم كثير من مثبتي النسب أنه تم تحت الإكراه والتخويف من القادربالله, كَتب هذا المحضر في عام 402هـ .
وهنا يتبادر سؤال, لماذا انتظر القادر بالله أو غيره طيلة هذه المدة ليعمل هذا المحضر؟ فالفاطميون قد دخلوا مصر عام 362هـ وتأسست دولتهم بالمغرب سابقة على هذا التاريخ ما يقرب من ستين عاماً, فهل من يرد إكراه العلماء على محضر كهذا ينتظر كل تلك السنين ولا يكتب هو أو من سبقه طعناً في نسبهم عند بداية أمرهم؟

ولننظر إلى قصة هذا المحضر لنعلم أنه لم يكن تهديداً أو جبراً :

وصلت إلى القادر بالله الخليفة العباسي أبياتاً من الشعر نَسبت إلى الشريف الرضي أبي الحسن محمد بن أحمد الحسين نذكر مطلعها حتى لا نطيل :

ما مقامي على الهوان وعندي*****مقولٌ صارمٌ، وأنفٌ حميّ
وإباءٌ محلّقٌ بي عن الضيم**********كما راغ طائرٌ وحشيّ

فعرض هذه الأبيات على مجلس يضم العلويين وفيهم نقيبهم وهو والد من نَسبت إليه الأبيات, وقال له : أي هوان قد أقام فيه عندنا ؟ وأي ضيم لقي من جهتنا ؟ وأي ذلك أصابه في مملكتنا ؟ وما الذي يعمل معه صاحب مصر لو مضى إليه ؟ أكان يصنع إليه أكثر من صنيعنا؟ ألم نوله النقابة ؟ ألم نوله المظالم ؟ ألم نستخلفه على الحرمين والحجاز وجعلناه أمير الحجيج ؟ فهل كان يحصل له من صاحب مصر أكثر من هذا ؟ ما نظنه كان يكون لو حصل عنده إلا واحدا من أبناء الطالبيين بمصر. 

فقال النقيب أبو أحمد: أما هذا الشعر فمما لم نسمعه منه، ولا رأيناه بخطه، ولا يبعد أن يكون بعض أعدائه نحله إياه، وعزاه إليه.

فقال القادر: إن كان كذلك فليكتب الآن محضر يتضمن القدح في أنساب ولاة مصر، ويكتب محمد خطه فيه.

فكتبوا المحضر ووقعه كل من حضر هذا المجلس (ذكرت أسماءهم سابقاً) ثم حملوا هذا المحضر إلى الشريف الرضي حمله له أبوه وأخوه , فنفى أن يكن هو قائل هذا الشعر, ورفض أن يوقع على المحضر وقال : أخاف دعاة المصريين وغلبتهم، فإنهم معروفون بذلك. 

ولما علم القادر بالله أنه رفض التوقيع غضب وسكت, ولكنه عزله عن النقابة بعد أيام.

تلك كانت قصة المحضر, فالمحضر كان رداً على تلك الأبيات فقط, ولو كان التوقيع تم  كما يذكر البعض عن خوف ورهبة وإكراه, فهل العقوبة التي نتجت تعادل ما أشاعوه من الترهيب والضغط والإكراه ؟ إن كان الموقعون على هذا المحضر خافوا على مناصبهم فقط فهم ليسوا بأهل دين ولا علم فلم يكن هناك تهديد بقتل أو سجن أو تعذيب ولكن أقصى ما قام به القادر بالله هو العزل من الوظيفة, فهل العزل من الوظيفة لهؤلاء الأشراف هو ترهيب وإكراه وضغط, مع علم أنهم كلهم من أصحاب الأموال الأغنياء فلن يضيرهم في معاشهم إن تم عزلهم 

 إن الخبر في نفسه يحمل تكذيب ما ادعوه من الإرهاب والإكراه.

----------


## fishawy

أما بخصوص أن أبا عبد الله الشيعي لم يطعن في نسب الفاطميين ولكنه فقط اختلف معهم فهذا غير صحيح, فهو بالفعل طعن في نسبهم, وأياً كان سبب الطعن هل هو إختلافه معهم لأنهم أقصوه عن السلطة والحكم أو لأي سبب آخر فهو قد قام بالطعن في نسبهم.
ولأنني أطلت وأكثرت من الرد فسأحاول الإختصار, وسأكتفي بما أورده القفطي من تفاصيل طعن أبي عبد الله الشيعي على الفاطميين (العبيديين) :

حكى الوزير القفطي في سيرة بني عبيد، قال: (كان أبو عبد الله الشيعي أحد الدواهي، وذلك أنه جمع مشايخ كتامة ليشككهم في الامام، فقال: إن الامام كان بسلمية قد نزل عند يهودي عطار يعرف بعبيد، فقام به وكتم أمره، ثم مات عبيد عن ولدين فأسلما هما وأمهما على يد الامام، وتزوج بها، وبقي مختفيا.
وبقي الاخوان في دكان العطر. فولدت للامام ابنين، فعند اجتماعي به سألته أي الاثنين إمامي بعدك ؟ 
فقال: من أتاك منهما فهو إمامك. فسيرت أخي لاحضارهما، فوجد أباهما قد مات هو وابنه الواحد. فأتى بهذا. وقد خفت أن يكون أحد ولدي عبيد.
فقالوا: وما أنكرت منه ؟ 
قال: إن الامام يعلم الكائنات قبل وقوعها. وهذا قد دخل معه بولدين. ونص الامر في الصغير بعده، ومات بعد عشرين يوما، يعني: الولد. ولو كان إماما لعلم بموته.
قالوا: ثم ماذا ؟ 
قال: والامام لا يلبس الحرير والذهب. وهذا قد لبسهما. وليس له أن يطأ إلا ما تحقق أمره. وهذا قد وطئ نساء زيادة الله، يعني: متولي المغرب.
قال: فشككت كتامة في أمره، 
وقالوا: فما ترى ؟ 
قال: قبضه ثم نسير من يكشف لنا عن أولاد الامام على الحقيقة. فأجمعوا أمرهم. وخف كبير كتامة فواجه المهدي، وقال: قد شككنا فيك، فائت بآية.
فأجابه بأجوبة، قبلها عقله. وقال: إنكم تيقنتم، واليقين لا يزول إلا بيقين لا بشك. وإن الطفل لم يمت، وإنه إمامك، وإنما الائمة ينتقلون، وقد انتقل لاصلاح جهة أخرى.
قال: آمنت، فما لبسك الحرير ؟ 
قال: أنا نائب الشرع أحلل لنفسي ما أريد، وكل الاموال لي، وزيادة الله كان عاصيا.
وأما عبد الله الشيعي وأخوه، فإنهما أخذا يخببان عليه فقتلهما.)

أما قصة ابن طباطبا فمن نقل لنا القصة هو من عقبها بالإعتراض عليها بوفاة ابن طباطبا قبل حدوث القصة فليس في نقضها حجة لمن يثبت النسب, وسأكتفي هنا بقدر بسيط من الرد:

القصة نقلها لنا ابن خلكان ثم قال: (– وابن طباطبا المذكور توفي في سنة ثمان وأربعين وثلثمائة كما هو مذكور ها هنا، فكيف يتصور الجمع بينهما)
ثم قال:
(ثم رأيت في تاريخ ابن زولاق أن الشريف الذي التقى بالمعز هو أبو جعفر مسلم بن عبيد الله الحسيني والشريف أبو إسماعيل إبراهيم بن أحمد الحسيني الرسي، ولعل أحدهما صاحب هذه الواقعة، والله أعلم.)

وأما ما ذكره الثعالبي بقوله (ولو عرفناك لأجبناك) فهذا لم يكن للإستشهاد لا بصحة النسب ولا بعدم صحته, بل كان استشهاداً ببعض الأشعار فذكر الثعالبي بعد الأبيات تلك القصة والإستشهاد بها في موضوع النسب قام به علماء آخرين غير الثعالبي نقلوا القصة عنه, وبدأوا في التعليق عليها كحجة لنفي النسب.

ثم أكتفي بما سبق في هذه المسألة, مع أن هناك الكثير من الإضافات والتفاصيل الموضحة للأحداث.

إذن نخلص من كل ماسبق أن موضوع النسب لم يكن هو الهدف الرئيس للعلماء ولكن معتقد الفاطميين كان هو الأصل فالإنحراف عن معتقد الأمة غير مقبول إن صدر من أي حاكم ولكنه أشد إن صدر ممن ينتسب لآل البيت, لهذا بحثوا في النسب لنفي الخبث عن آل البيت, لهذا السبب بدأت مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع بسؤالي هل الموضوع عن النسب أم عن المعتقد.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا لك استاذي الجليل فيشاوي علي هذه المداخلات القيمة 
يقول ابن خلدون في مقدمته
" انه كثيرا ما وقع للمؤرخين ائمة النقل من المغالط في الحكايات و الوقائع لاعتمادهم فيها علي مجرد النقل غثا او سمينا و لم يعرضوها علي اصولها و لا قاسوها باشباهها و لا سبروها بمعيار الحكمة و الوقوف علي طبائع الكائنات و تحكيم النظر و البصيرة فضلوا عن الحق و تاهو في بيداء الوهم و الغلط "
و يقول استاذي دكتور ابراهيم شعوط في كتابه اباطيل يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ : كثيرا ما نمر بقضايا من التاريخ ترويها امهات الكتب الاسلامية و هي تتعارض مع البديهي من تعاليم الاسلام و تارة اخري تروي الكتب في سيرة الصحابة الكبار ما لا يتفق مع مركزهم الديني و لا يليق بصحبتهم لرسول الله فيضطر المسلم بحكم اسلامه ان يرفض ما ذكرته امهات الكتب سواء في التفسير او التاريخ 
و قد لا يوجد نص ينفي ما ورد و لكن العقل و المنطق و الوجدان يقف حائلا دون تصديق ما تواترت عليه الروايات 
و اقول ان بعد المسافة بين وقوع الاحداث و تدوينها قد غير كثيرا من ملامح الحدث الذي يرويه الرواة فالمؤرخين العرب كانوا يعتمدون في مروياتهم علي سلسلة الرواة دون البحث عن الصحة في الخبر و سلامته من الدس او التناقض و قد يكون الراوي الاول مخطئا بدليل تناقض اخباره بعضها مع بعض او مخالفتها لغيره من الرواة و لنضرب مثلا لذلك " ذكر ابن خلدون ان المؤرخين المتاخرين حين ذكروا عن الحجاج بن يوسف ان اباه كان معلما للقران و اخذوا يحقرون من شان الحجاج لهذا لم يكونوا يعلموا ان تعليم القران في عصر الخلفاء الراشدين و بني اميه كان مهنة يمتهنها السادة من قريش و ثقيف و من اجل هذا كان حكمهم خاطئا لانهم لم يراعوا الوضع الزمني و معاييره في الشرف و الضعة "
لذلك خضت في قضية نسب الفاطميين محاولا استجلاء الحقيقة 
و لتسمح لي سيادتكم بالعودة مرة اخري للرد علي بعض ما جاء في مداخلاتكم القيمة
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اما عما ذكرتموه سيادتكم عن الشريف الرضي و واقعة محاضر بنو العباس فنطالع في الكامل ص 124 قول ابن الاثير ان الخليفة المقتدر غضب غضبا شديدا علي الشريف الرضي و امر ان يوقع مع الموقعين علي انكار نسب الفاطميين فامتنع الشريف الرضي عن التوقيع و اكتفي بانه انكر نظمه لهذه القصيدة و كان في مقابل رفضه التوقيع ان الخليفة القادر العباسي صرف الشريف الرضي عن جميع الوظائف التي كان يشغلها في الدولة من النظر في المظالم و نقابة العلويين و امارة الحج مما يدل علي ان شهادة الشريف الرضي في قصيدته ان كانت كذلك او رفضه التوقيع كانتا ذات اثر فعال في اثارة غضب الخليفة العباسي كما كانت سببا في عقابه بهذه الصورة 

بل ان ابن خلدون في مقدمته ينقد صنع العباسيين من انشاء محاضر يوقع عليها عدد من العلويين و العلماء في بغداد فيقول : " لقد أسجل القضاة ببغداد بنفيهم عن هذا السبب و يشهد بذلك عندهم من اعلام الناس جماعة منهم : الشريف الرضي و اخوه المرتضي - و هو ما يناقض الرواية التي اتيتم بها سيادتكم - و ابن الطحاوي ... و من العلماء ابو حامد الاسفراييني و القدوري و الصيري و ابو عبدالله النعمان و غيرهم من اعلام الامة ببغداد "
و نقول انه لو كان ثابت لدي العلماء الذين رفضوا التوقيع علي المحاضر زيف نسب الفاطميين لفاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها لكانوا وقعوا علي هذه المحاضر مثل غيرهم 
اسمح لي بالعودة مرة اخري
في حفظ الله*

----------


## سوما

ابن طيبة \ أ. معتز..
مجهودك رائع جداااااا....... عدد ممتاز جداااااااااا.. تسلم أيدك.. :y: 
ودائماااااا بنستفاد من المداخلات الثرية التى تناقش المقالات والأراء.. ::$: 
لكما منى كل التحية والتقدير..  :f2:

----------


## fishawy

> * فيقول : " لقد أسجل القضاة ببغداد بنفيهم عن هذا السبب و يشهد بذلك عندهم من اعلام الناس جماعة منهم : الشريف الرضي و اخوه المرتضي*




الأستاذ الكريم ابن طيبة ليتك تتكرم على أخيك بإيضاح هذه العبارة فإنني لم أتبينها

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ الكريم ابن طيبة ليتك تتكرم على أخيك بإيضاح هذه العبارة فإنني لم أتبينها


*استاذي الجليل اعتذر عن الخطأ الغير مقصود صحيح العبارة هو 
" لقد سجل القضاة ببغداد من لم يقولوا بنفيهم لهذا النسب و يشهد بذلك عندهم من اعلام الناس جماعة منهم .......الخ
في حفظ الله*

----------


## fishawy

الأستاذ ابن طيبة حفظه الله
الجملة الواردة في تاريخ ابن خلدون غير مستقيمة ولعل بها خطأ في الطباعة (أنظر المرفقات).
وسأذكر بعض النقاط لعلها تفيد في هذه المسألة :

1- لم يطعن ابن خلدون في شهادة الشهود بأي وجه من وجوه الطعن, بل انه ثبت شهادتهم بقوله (والشهادة على السماع في مثله جائزة على أنها شهادة نفي)

2- لم يتعرض ابن خلدون في تاريخه كله لمسألة الإجبار على التوقيع على ذاك المحضر, ولو كان لديه دليل واحد على الإجبار لذكره وهو المدافع باستماتة عن صحة النسب.

3- لم يأت أحد لا ابن خلدون ولا غيره بشهادة إثبات تقابل شهادة النفي أو تدفعها, بل أغلبهم يجعل من مسألة الإنتشار والتسلط على الحكم شهادة لصحة النسب, وبينهما فرق كبير.

4- الموقعون على المحضر هم بين أمرين لا ثالث لهما : 
* إما أنهم كذبوا ودلسوا الحقيقة بتوقيعهم على المحضر, فإن كان الأمر كذلك فهم ليسوا بأهل للثقة فيما يصلنا عنهم (حاشاهم من ذلك).
* وإما أنهم كانوا مضطرين مجبرين ولم ينقل لنا أحد عنهم رجوعهم عن شهادتهم هذه على الإطلاق لا تصريحاً ولا تلميحاً.


ولك مني خالص تقديري

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الفاضل فيشاوي
شاكر لسيادتكم ردنا الي الصواب فيما يخص الجملة الواردة في مقدمة ابن خلدون عن محاضر بني العباس
و لقد استندت في قولي الي كتاب اباطيل يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ صفحة 335 و ما بعدها و سوف اقوم بعمل سكان لها
دمت لنا بالف خير*

----------


## جوليا

*استاذ أبن طيبة

كلمة شكر قليلة على هذة المعلومات والمجهود

مجلة أكثر من رائعة

وباذن الله متابعة لها

وبانتظار مزيد من الاعداد المتميزة*

----------

